# Maxxis Ikon EXO 29er "Long Term" Review



## jd1072 (Mar 15, 2009)

In mid-December I picked up a new Maxxis Ikon EXO 2.2 (sidewall protection - 570grams, 29er). I know you're thinking a couple months can't qualify for a long term review, but they have been a hard couple of months on the tire.

I am running the tire tubeless (as a rear only) on a Reynolds Topo carbon wheel at 23-26psi depending on conditions. I've been very happy with it so far. I have several races on it including:

45 mile marathon (mostly roots, scattered pebble, and pine)
75 mile marathon (roots, scattered rock, and jeep roads)
40 miles in a 6hr team race (40 miles of XC race pace over rocks and hardpack)
56 mile marathon (rocks, ledges, hardpack)
40 miles in a 12hr team race (roots and hardpack, full xc sprint each lap)
Super D TT course + 4 practice runs (tons of sharp granite rocks, drops, jumps)
40 miles in another 6hr race (sharp granite rocks, drops, tire scrapers. Flatted three other tires that day, but not the Ikon!)

I've also done all of my training Miles between races on this tire. Training miles are very technical rocks and ledges with lots of opportunity for sidewall tearing. The best thing is that it's given me ZERO issues and has proved to be extremely tough and durable for its weight. It seems to roll faster than the Racing Ralph Snakeskin it replaced (which only last me 2 months max as a rear tire before the tread wears off). *After all these hard miles, my Ikon still looks almost brand new.* I feel it has slightly less straight line grip compared to the ralph for braking and super steep climbs, but that just required a small change in riding style to compensate (push down harder on rear for slick steep climbs). In the corners, I prefer it over the Ralph as it tracks very predictably.

This is definitely my new favorite rear tire, and I'll probably be trying it as a front as well once I kill my current Ralph (still my current favorite for a front tire). I fully expect it to last through the entire upcoming XC series as well as my training rides. For reference, I'm a fast cat 1 / slow open class racer.


----------



## Mailman953 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I just ordered one for my rear tire and it's good to here they are holding up well. I also picked up two Ignitor EXO's to run in the muddy spring time. Once things dry out I want to run the Ikon as my rear tire.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

My impressions were slightly different than yours.

I like the Ikon more the the Ralph for the following reasons.
-Smoother Ride Quality (more damped, less likely to bounce or deflect off rocks/roots)
-Cheaper
-Lighter
-Easier to set up tubeless
-Seems to be a tougher tire, in regards to cuts and punctures. (EXO vs. Snakeskin)

Tire Volume seemed to be in the same ballpark. Cornering grip seems similar.

I liked the Ralph better because to me, it seems to have less rolling resistance, confirmed with some rolldown tests. It wasn't much of a difference, but I'm a stickler on rolling resistance (to a fault), so I tracked down some leftover 2010 Ralphs to ride.

When I can no longer find the 2010 Racing Ralph SnakeSkins, I will be going with the Ikon. The 2011 SnakeSkins are up around 700 grams...so 230g more per pair than the Ikon EXO. Not worth it for the small difference in rolling resistance.


----------



## jd1072 (Mar 15, 2009)

Brentos - I agree with just about everything you said. 

The rolling resistance for me was more of a seat of the pants feeling. I can't say they actually roll faster, but maybe it's that "smoother" feeling you talked about. It just feels quick and smooth. If there is a difference either way, it's probably negligible in the grand scheme of things, but it's definitely a great XC tire... Maybe the best for my needs. I've tried a lot of tires.

Most impressive for me is the tread life. When you're spending $50-$70 on a tire, having to replace one every two months is a tough pill to swallow. I won't be running the Ralph as a rear anymore that's for sure.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

jd1072, thanks for the review.

I ran the Ikon on the front too. It's very comparable to the Ralph, if there's any less grip (maybe slightly), it makes up for it in added control due to it's damping characteristics.

It was hard for the weight weenie that's buried deep inside my soul to take the Ikons off and put a heavier tire back on.


----------



## OriginalDonk (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info fellas. Hoping you guys can update your thoughts as conditions change and move toward what I'm hoping will be the Ikon's sweet spot. I mounted up a pair yesterday and put them through their paces today. Will see how they perform in a wet race this Sunday on well drained loose soils. Will report back but great to hear about sidewall strength from the OP.


----------



## schnapmaster (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ikon is more expensive*

I checked wholesale prices today and found that the Ikons are a few dollars more than the Racing Ralphs.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Fishlips (Jun 15, 2007)

brentos said:


> When I can no longer find the 2010 Racing Ralph SnakeSkins, I will be going with the Ikon. The 2011 SnakeSkins are up around 700 grams...so 230g more per pair than the Ikon EXO. Not worth it for the small difference in rolling resistance.


700 grams? Crap. I think I will be trying the Ikons. Any online retailers with the Ikon in stock? I have checked my usual sources and they are out of stock.

Nevermind, found and purchased from Biketiresdirect.com. 15% off right now.


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fishlips said:


> 700 grams? Crap. I think I will be trying the Ikons. Any online retailers with the Ikon in stock? I have checked my usual sources and they are out of stock.
> 
> Nevermind, found and purchased from Biketiresdirect.com. 15% off right now.


It looks like speedgoat has them for the cheapest...


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

I


jd1072 said:


> In mid-December I picked up a new Maxxis Ikon EXO 2.2 (sidewall protection - 570grams, 29er). I know you're thinking a couple months can't qualify for a long term review, but they have been a hard couple of months on the tire.
> 
> I am running the tire tubeless (as a rear only) on a Reynolds Topo carbon wheel at 23-26psi depending on conditions. I've been very happy with it so far. I have several races on it including:
> 
> ...


Texas? I'm guessing based on your race calendar.
If so, glad to hear it held up to Flat Rock, limestone and flint sure can be hard on sidewalls!

Los


----------



## 2old2mtbike (Nov 9, 2009)

Bike 29, $52.95, out of stock at the moment though.


----------



## Mailman953 (Sep 13, 2010)

I ordered from Tree Fort today and they're price matching speed goats price of $50.78


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

speed goat is 63$ with no shipping if you spend 100$


----------



## mteez (Sep 22, 2007)

I have had great performance on previous Maxxis brand tires. I now have 2 aspen's and 2 ikon's in route for a 29'r build . Would not hesitate to recommend the Maxxis brand to anyone thats pondering which brand tires to use,


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. This is the next tire I want to try.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed info!


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

Some quick questions bout couple of the tires mentioned.

Why did you choose the Ikon over say the Aspen or the Crossmark? 

And were you running the Ikon just up front?

Reason I ask as I will be racing my 29er for first time soon and it came with Crossmarks. Was wondering about changing out to a different tire or different combo. Pretty new to racing and riding so dont have a large knowledge base when it comes to tires. 

Thanks.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Okie Dokie said:


> Some quick questions bout couple of the tires mentioned.
> 
> Why did you choose the Ikon over say the Aspen or the Crossmark?
> 
> ...


I can't answer for the OP.

Back when the Ikons were officially announced, this thread had some measurements and reviews by some of us that were testing the tire. I threw up some weights and measurements compared to other Maxxis tires.

Just looking at the height of three Maxxis tires, my measurements were as follows:

Crossmark is 51.4mm tall
IKON is 54.2mm tall
Ardent is 54.4mm tall

The Ikon will have more volume over the Crossmark and be a bit lighter. It's the first tire with the triple tread compound from Maxxis. I find it to be an excellent XC race tire. That's not to say the Crossmarks you have are not good tires. They are also excellent XC race tires. So I wouldn't just ditch 'em in favor of something else until you get your money's worth out of them. I wouldn't hesitate to race Crossmarks front and rear - especially tubeless. You might consider picking up another tire or two that is different to mix and match for conditions and courses.

Some good combos that some of us have tried include, but are not limited to...

Ikon up front, Aspen in the rear
Ardent 2.25 up front, Crossmark or Ikon in the rear

Or in my case....I also like Aspen front and rear on a race bike for dry courses or running an Ikon front and rear for dry as well as tacky courses. I've been using the Crossmark UST on the rear of my RIP 9 since last June and like it a lot.

BB


----------



## mountaindavis (Jun 18, 2010)

I was thinking of running the Crossmark for my rear tire when riding the Colorado Trail (about 500 miles, mountain passes, roots, rocks, everything) this July. Do you think the Ikon would make a good choice for a rear in lieu of the Crossmark? I didn't know if it would have enough grip, especially on steep ascents.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

I have been running the Ikons (front/rear) for a month and half, and put on quite a lot of training miles to go with 2 races. Right now I have 645mi. and very little wear on the inside of the corner knobbies, and are otherwise flawless! I am not sure that there is a better tire out there right now for its intended purpose as a light race tire.

In the last month, while I was building my SS, I purchased 3 more (one for spare), and have noticed 4 bike buddies show up at the trails with my same exact tires. I have a friend that works at the same facility as me who is a "tester" for Maxxis and has been testing them for over a year now, and compliments the quality of that tire.

I think Maxxis really came on with a solid tire for '11, and I think this tire is so good, they could probably discontinue the Crossmark....and the Larson TT (if they haven't already). It is just a stellar performer!


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

mountaindavis said:


> I was thinking of running the Crossmark for my rear tire when riding the Colorado Trail (about 500 miles, mountain passes, roots, rocks, everything) this July. Do you think the Ikon would make a good choice for a rear in lieu of the Crossmark? I didn't know if it would have enough grip, especially on steep ascents.


I find them good, as long as you keep pressure low. I run them on steep loose stuff and they work well.


----------



## OriginalDonk (Jul 8, 2009)

Ran them in my first race of the season today and was very impressed. Agree that you've gotta find the sweet spot in terms of pressure. Race course was 90% wet but well drained granitic sand with ample granite rock gardens, goat heads, and ledges with about 10% nasty black anoxic mud. Ikons were absolutely dialed on that 90% and did well on the 10% mud. Sidewalls look new after the abuse. A few other threads are having this discussion as well.


----------



## jd1072 (Mar 15, 2009)

sslos said:


> I
> 
> Texas? I'm guessing based on your race calendar.
> If so, glad to hear it held up to Flat Rock, limestone and flint sure can be hard on sidewalls!
> ...


Yes sir. I'm not sure there's a better tire for Flat Rock Ranch. That place can be rough on side walls, but was pretty tame compared to some of the rocks and and tire rippers out at Reveille Peaks Ranch (the Super D and 6 hour course there were lots of fun, but the granite was shredding tires and bikes).

MountainDavis - I used to run the crossmark as a rear (still a great tire). I like the Ikon better for climbing, cornering, and the sidewall protection. The crossmark doesn't seem to roll as fast and weighs more.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

So the Ikon is even better than the Crossmark at the rear?

That would be impressive since I consider the Crossmark a great rear tire.


----------



## jd1072 (Mar 15, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> So the Ikon is even better than the Crossmark at the rear?


Yes! It's stronger, faster rolling, just as grippy, and has more predictable cornering characteristics. I liked the Crossmark as a rear, but love the Ikon.


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

Okie Dokie said:


> Why did you choose the Ikon over say the Aspen or the Crossmark?
> 
> And were you running the Ikon just up front?


The Ikon is great rear tire Eric. Great damping qualities on the EXO casings with the tire set up tubeless. Run your Crossmark up front and a Ikon on the rear @ CCCX and you'll be good.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

dubdryver said:


> I have been running the Ikons (front/rear) for a month and half, and put on quite a lot of training miles to go with 2 races. Right now I have 645mi. and very little wear on the inside of the corner knobbies, and are otherwise flawless! I am not sure that there is a better tire out there right now for its intended purpose as a light race tire.
> 
> In the last month, while I was building my SS, I purchased 3 more (one for spare), and have noticed 4 bike buddies show up at the trails with my same exact tires. I have a friend that works at the same facility as me who is a "tester" for Maxxis and has been testing them for over a year now, and compliments the quality of that tire.
> 
> I think Maxxis really came on with a solid tire for '11, and I think this tire is so good, they could probably discontinue the Crossmark....and the Larson TT (if they haven't already). It is just a stellar performer!


Cool, so you recommend the Ikon for front and back?


----------



## OriginalDonk (Jul 8, 2009)

My previous post was referring to the Folsom Lake TBF race series in the Sierra Foothills east of Sacramento (though it sounds like it might be similar to something in Texas?). This tire would be ideal for Fort Ord and CCCX. I'll be down there next Saturday. Floats through loose sand and hooks up like velcro on that packed sand/sandy loam. From what I've heard, if you have crossmarks, run them, but if you're in the market for a new tire, Ikons may be your go to given performance, 120 tpi, Exo sidewall, etc.


----------



## padrefan1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

I did a search about this, but only found one post on the topic-- Can anybody out there compare the Ikons and WTB Wolverine?

I'm currently running the Wolverine out back, and am looking to replace it soonish. I like the Wolverine--but something about the Ikon has looked appealing since its come out. The one post seemed to indicate that Ikon was a bit better...


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

jms said:


> The Ikon is great rear tire Eric. Great damping qualities on the EXO casings with the tire set up tubeless. Run your Crossmark up front and a Ikon on the rear @ CCCX and you'll be good.


Based on just looking at the tread pattern, I was expecting the Crossmark to be the faster rolling tire. Is the Ikon faster rolling than the Crossmark?

Based on my expectation that the Crossmark had lower rolling resistance and the Ikon would have better traction, I was considering putting the Crossmark on the back and the Ikon on the front. I race in the Rocky Mountains near Denver - lots of loose-over-hard that makes high speed turns sketchy with the wrong front tire.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

MultiRider said:


> Based on just looking at the tread pattern, I was expecting the Crossmark to be the faster rolling tire. Is the Ikon faster rolling than the Crossmark?
> 
> Based on my expectation that the Crossmark had lower rolling resistance and the Ikon would have better traction, I was considering putting the Crossmark on the back and the Ikon on the front. I race in the Rocky Mountains near Denver - lots of loose-over-hard that makes high speed turns sketchy with the wrong front tire.
> 
> Thoughts?


I haven't ridden my Ikon yet but can tell you there is a significant volume difference between the Ikon and Crossmark. The Crossmark is taller and wider. Ikon looks skinny in comparison. I will be riding and racing with the Crossmark at the rear and Ikon at the front. To me the Crossmark is the ultimate rear tire considering the price, weight, traction, volume and rolling resistance.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I haven't ridden my Ikon yet but can tell you there is a significant volume difference between the Ikon and Crossmark. The Crossmark is taller and wider. Ikon looks skinny in comparison.


I found the opposite to be true...

The IKON mounted up tubeless on my Crest rims measure out with a casing width of 55mm at my current 23 psi front and 26 psi rear (56mm). The Crossmark mounted up tubeless on my Flow measures out with a casing width of 53mm (psi low 20's).

And in terms of height volume...

Crossmark is 51.4mm tall
IKON is 54.2mm tall

I've got 4 IKONS (2 of the 60 and 2 of the 120) and 2 Crossmarks. All 4 of the IKONs are wider and taller than the Crossmarks.

IKes front and rear...



BB


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

MultiRider said:


> Based on just looking at the tread pattern, I was expecting the Crossmark to be the faster rolling tire. Is the Ikon faster rolling than the Crossmark?
> 
> Based on my expectation that the Crossmark had lower rolling resistance and the Ikon would have better traction, I was considering putting the Crossmark on the back and the Ikon on the front. I race in the Rocky Mountains near Denver - lots of loose-over-hard that makes high speed turns sketchy with the wrong front tire.
> 
> Thoughts?


We have a lot of loose over hard here. I can't say about the Ikon as I have never used it, but the crossmark is a rear tyre for me. I used to use it on the front, but it is a little sketchy esp when worn. Not too bad when new, if you really lean and use the side knobs, but I prefer the Ignitor on the front.


----------



## 29ftw (Apr 28, 2010)

jd1072 said:


> Yes! It's stronger, faster rolling, just as grippy, and has more predictable cornering characteristics. I liked the Crossmark as a rear, but love the Ikon.


Same here. I ran the crossmark on the rear and sometimes front too and I love them...but man, Ikons front and rear FTW!! I've been running them a couple months now and can't tell a diff in terms of rolling but the Ikons have far more traction and cushioning..right up there with the Ardent 2.25 IMO


----------



## TXDirtDawg (Nov 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Cool, so you recommend the Ikon for front and back?


Yes they work great as front and rear tires for me


----------



## cale399 (Oct 18, 2008)

I got two good rides in this week and one today on my local trails. I love this tire it seemed to be light, grippy and a little more cushy maybe b/c of the 2.2 vs 2.1 on the Crossmark that I have ridden forever...anyway seems like it will be my tire of choice until further notice...first race coming up in 3 weeks 9hrs at Conyers in GA...


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the positive comments on the Ikon. A lot of thought & effort went into the design of this tire. The weather here has finally dried up enough (I hope) to allow me to replace the Ignitors on my bike with Ikons. Today's ride was 24ish miles at Bull Mountain- had a blast.










*Edit- don't rag me too hard- the brake lines were trimmed down yesterday. Now I just gotta take care of the excess steerer tube.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

you placed a couch in front of a fireplace? oh wait the nice CF bike has become the focal point. sorry, could'nt help it.


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

*It shows*



bholwell said:


> Thanks for the positive comments on the Ikon. A lot of thought & effort went into the design of this tire.


It shows. This tire has a good balance of low weight and rolling resistance, volume, cornering and braking.

Best 29er tire [to date] from Maxxis and one of my four favorite rear tires for endurance racing. I'm looking forward to using the EXO version in a couple rougher races this year that feature "casing killer" terrain.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Mojo Troll said:


> you placed a couch in front of a fireplace? oh wait the nice CF bike has become the focal point. sorry, could'nt help it.


Yeah.... when you have a three year old with two million toys, you have to find ways to maximize the usable floor space.


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

bholwell said:


> Yeah.... when you have a three year old with two million toys, you have to find ways to maximize the usable floor space.


Throw some of the toys in the fireplace. Problem solved 

I've got little kids too and I hear you man. The number of toys seems to grow exponentially. I blame grandparents.


----------



## walter- (Sep 4, 2010)

fireplace ut:


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

*no doubt*

I know what you mean. Got a little one myself. Where do all the toys come from?

At any rate, sweet looking bike. I'd like to try some IKON's, however my wife is to busy buying more toys. Guees I better toss a few unused bike parts on the auction block.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Novice (Jan 25, 2011)

I am looking for an all arounder/fast race tire for the year. I hate changing tires out so I like to stick with one. I am in Wisconsin where we get a lot of mixed terrain (sand/dirt/clay/pine/mud/hard pack/etc...). 
Would this be a "good" all around tire for these conditions? Sounds like a yes for everything but really how well does it handle in muddy/sloppy conditions? Thanks


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Where does the ignitor fit in , in the Maxxis lineup. It is a fairly light tire also


----------



## Radical Rad (Sep 21, 2009)

thecanoe said:


> Where does the ignitor fit in , in the Maxxis lineup. It is a fairly light tire also


I agree...I should probably start another thread for the Ignitor. I'm running the Ignitor EXO in the front right now and the Kenda Small block eight in the rear. I love the Ignitor in the front because it's grippy, light, and rolls pretty good. However, I want to try the Ikons. I just wished they made the Ignitor in a 2.2.

The Small Block eights look very similar to the Ikons. Low weight and very little rolling resistance. But I'm feeling some slippage on very steep climbs.

So has anyone ran the Ikon in the front and the ignitor in the rear?


----------



## OriginalDonk (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm runnin' the Ikon front and rear and feel pretty dialed. I have EXO Ignitors sitting around and have thought about this combo. I'm happy with what I have and don't feel squirrely in the rear on off camber turns or steep climbs. If the EXO Ignitor was 2.2 with the Ikon's volume I'd think about running Ignitor up front and Ikon rear but I haven't felt the need for a beefier front and I don't think I'd run a 2.1 up front and 2.2 rear. I've had SB8's and feel that the Ikon feels completely different. Somebody said it's like a faster rolling, lighter, and lower profile Ardent and I'd say that's the best description I've seen.


----------



## 29ftw (Apr 28, 2010)

There are some similarities b/t the SB8 and Ikon but the Ikon has noticeably larger knobs and much better cornering knobs..(it's also not paper thin in the sidewall)


----------



## Ash T. Abula (Mar 29, 2011)

OriginalDonk said:


> Somebody said it's like a faster rolling, lighter, and lower profile Ardent and I'd say that's the best description I've seen.


I'd say that describes the Aspen more than it describes the Ikon.

I like the Ikon a whole lot and am glad Bryan put the EXO sidewall version out there! I was lucky enough to test the Ikon and was one of the riders suggesting an EXO sidewall version. I was very impressed with the Ikon -- very hard to beat it as a rear tire and surprisingly good as a front tire too. However it's not quite aggressive enough in the knobs department for me to trust it as a front tire, with my cornering style. I like the Ardent up front, or the Aspen if it's _really_ dry and not too loose.

People who ride with a committed amount of weight on the front wheel (XC race geometry and body position) would probably find it a fine front tire. My weight's biased a bit more to the center of the bike.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone have experience on the ikons in the wet vs the crossmark? All the close knobs make me paranoid that it'd pack up at the site of mud. I've been happy with the crossmark as a rear tire for nearly 3 years now, might have a hard time moving away from it. FWIW I run a ralph snakeskin on the front for the side knob bite and slightly more grip compared to the crossmark in the rear.


----------



## NoHardway (Nov 7, 2006)

Great thread, I have been considering the Ikon and after this it looks like a good call. I was also looking at the Aspen but seems to run really narrow.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

tiflow_21 said:


> Anyone have experience on the ikons in the wet vs the crossmark? All the close knobs make me paranoid that it'd pack up at the site of mud. I've been happy with the crossmark as a rear tire for nearly 3 years now, might have a hard time moving away from it. FWIW I run a ralph snakeskin on the front for the side knob bite and slightly more grip compared to the crossmark in the rear.


Yes, here's my Crossmark (on the rear) in the wet at Mt. Kato last July...



It was a champ in that mudfest and got me a 4th place finish in the survival of the fittest (or clueless).

And post race Crossmark rear... (keep in mind, this is the LUST tubeless version with no sealant and it weighs about 800g or so)...



The IKONs, on the other hand, turned dicey rather quickly during a rain on the last lap at another Minnesota race (Red Wing) and caused me to have to really throttle down to stay upright in the last lap...



They packed up and looked like this the next day...







I want to stick with the theory that they are a dry conditions tire only. However, I rode Lake Ahquabi today after work and there is some nice mud out there at the moment. The IKONs did okay - actually not bad at all - but I had to stay seated for the climbs and they didn't pack up as much as I thought they would.

I've got a pair you can try if interested.... (used and pretty comparable to the Race King 2.2's you had on the Dos Niner).

BB


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

BruceBrown said:


> Yes, here's my Crossmark (on the rear) in the wet at Mt. Kato last July...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bruce, that's exactly what I was looking for. Sounds like I'll be sticking with the crossmark as a set it and forget it rear tire. I might take you up on borrowing one or two of those ikons after spring is over. Now, if only maxxis would make a 29er crossmark with EXO and the triple compound tread, I'd be all over it. Curious how those cross tires you ran at swanson worked out for you... guessing the suspension helped make up for the lack of cush.


----------



## foxtrot (Aug 20, 2008)

In terms of traction--mud or dry--any luck running the Ikon in reverse? Or would it not make much of a difference?


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

tiflow_21 said:


> Thanks Bruce, that's exactly what I was looking for. Sounds like I'll be sticking with the crossmark as a set it and forget it rear tire. I might take you up on borrowing one or two of those ikons after spring is over. Now, if only maxxis would make a 29er crossmark with EXO and the triple compound tread, I'd be all over it. Curious how those cross tires you ran at swanson worked out for you... guessing the suspension helped make up for the lack of cush.


They were champs on that cement like surface, but I was a bit beat up from all the accumulated bumps without more suspension in the tires. I swapped to a 510g Ikon front and 530g Raven 2.2 rear today. A little more cushion and plusher handling for the next event which is always curious what is sticking up out of the ground at Sylvan Island.



BB


----------



## leverick (Jul 3, 2006)

I picked up a set of Ikons for my race wheel set and a set of Hutchinson Python on my training wheel set. After a couple rides on both wheel sets, the Pythons are gathering dust in the garage. Ikons just hookup way better and give oodles of confidence in the loose dirt turns.


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

How do the Race King 2.2's compare with Ikons relating to durability and off-camber trails? Ikon is my first choice but LBS says they are out of stock right now so thinking about switch to RK's, or something with a bit more side grip.

One thing I don't like about RK's is no side lugs and they seem to get bad reviews for off-camber trails, or anything wet. Just rode a local trail today (Boone), which is loaded with off-camber sections, RK's might be a struggle there?


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

kfb66 said:


> How do the Race King 2.2's compare with Ikons relating to durability and off-camber trails? Ikon is my first choice but LBS says they are out of stock right now so thinking about switch to RK's, or something with a bit more side grip.
> 
> One thing I don't like about RK's is no side lugs and they seem to get bad reviews for off-camber trails, or anything wet. Just rode a local trail today (Boone), which is loaded with off-camber sections, RK's might be a struggle there?


Bruce would probably have the best comparison of the ikons to race kings, but as mentioned I raced on his pair of RKs for ~4 races at the end of last year. The tires were great in terms of traction in dry conditions, but likely similar to the ikons in terms of mud. Lots of tight knobs usually spells trouble in wet conditions. In terms of off camber traction side knob bite is good indication of how well a tire will do. I can't say I was overly impressed with the RKs side knob bite and had to dial back how aggressive I rode them to keep from washing out in the front. The RKs have a very rounded profile and the side knobs aren't any larger than the center knobs. For a less aggressive style that likely works out great, but if you're the type that really lays a bike over in corners there isn't much bite to hold a line. If you're looking for side knob bite I'd say steer clear of the RKs, if you're looking for a fast comfortable tire they're great. If you're looking for something slightly more aggressive with larger side knobs than the RKs you could try the maxxis crossmark or slightly more aggressive than that would be racing ralphs (both favorites of mine).


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Those of you thinking of the Ikon as a race only tire are missing out. I run one as a rear tire (EXO 3C 2.2) with an Ardent (EXO 2.4) up front. This has been a fantastic combo for everything but muddy, clay soil. Once things really dry up (praying that it will) I will replace the Ardent with another Ikon.


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ikon's are what I intended to go with for great all-around and race tire, just doesn't sound like they will be available at time of bike pick-up. Can always get some later, but trying to figure out what to replace them with for now? I'll take a closer look at Racing Ralph's and Crossmarks as mentioned above.

Thanks


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

kfb66 said:


> Ikon's are what I intended to go with for great all-around and race tire, just doesn't sound like they will be available at time of bike pick-up. Can always get some later, but trying to figure out what to replace them with for now? I'll take a closer look at Racing Ralph's and Crossmarks as mentioned above.
> 
> Thanks


they are in stock at Universal.

i'm running a 2.2 ikon in the front with a 2.1 crossmark in the rear. very fast combo.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

tiflow_21 said:


> Bruce would probably have the best comparison of the ikons to race kings, but as mentioned I raced on his pair of RKs for ~4 races at the end of last year. The tires were great in terms of traction in dry conditions, but likely similar to the ikons in terms of mud. Lots of tight knobs usually spells trouble in wet conditions. In terms of off camber traction side knob bite is good indication of how well a tire will do. I can't say I was overly impressed with the RKs side knob bite and had to dial back how aggressive I rode them to keep from washing out in the front. The RKs have a very rounded profile and the side knobs aren't any larger than the center knobs. For a less aggressive style that likely works out great, but if you're the type that really lays a bike over in corners there isn't much bite to hold a line. If you're looking for side knob bite I'd say steer clear of the RKs, if you're looking for a fast comfortable tire they're great. If you're looking for something slightly more aggressive with larger side knobs than the RKs you could try the maxxis crossmark or slightly more aggressive than that would be racing ralphs (both favorites of mine).


I'd say that at the very least, the Race King 2.2's and the IKON 2.2's are in the same genre or family. I'd give the nod to the IKON as being a bit more aggressive for off camber due to the profile, and knob shape/configuration. Certainly, both would do well on the rear and if a more aggressive tread pattern up front is needed - there are plenty of goodies to choose between.

BB


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

I wold like to try the Ardent 2.4 Ikon 2.2 combo but man the pricing is crazy...


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

BruceBrown said:


> I'd say that at the very least, the Race King 2.2's and the IKON 2.2's are in the same genre or family. I'd give the nod to the IKON as being a bit more aggressive for off camber due to the profile, and knob shape/configuration. Certainly, both would do well on the rear and if a more aggressive tread pattern up front is needed - there are plenty of goodies to choose between.
> 
> BB


I don't know if you get up to Boone much, but the Seven Oaks Rec trails are getting rougher (much like you mentioned about Sugar Bottom), and due to erosion there seems to be quite a bit more off camber sections now. I'm thinking I would prefer something more aggressive than RK's. I was all set to go with Ikon, but right now LBS says they are out of stock. Don't want to go too aggressive and drag around a bunch of extra weight or have excessive resistance, but I can see where a bit more aggressive tread would come in handy at courses like Boone or Nine Mile Forest in WI ... two courses I do 24 hr races at.

I only have one wheel set at this time so trying to get as close to perfect tire as possible. In the future I intend to set up multiple wheels so I have more selection depending on course & weather. Gonna take a closer look at Racing Ralph 2.25 for now ... might be a good compromise?


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

Recently did a race in Southern California with Ikon (non exo) both front and rear. Ran tubeless with stans..with about 23 psi in front and 25psi in back (i weigh bout 175). Tires felt very fast but when getting into rockier terrain I felt that the tire felt "wobbly" or something in the back?? Not sure if I just didnt have enough Psi and the tire was deforming to much on rockier terrain? 

Anyone else experience this? 

After race also took the Ikons to desert....and found that Ikon is definitely not the tire for me in the desert. Terrain much to lose and I find myself riding very slow to keep any sort of traction.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Good thread. 

I've recently considering switching my whole Bontrager setup to Maxxis EXO tires as I'm cutting sidewalls like crazy on these Bontragers. 

Trail bike was thinking Arden 2.4 EXO front, IKON 2.2 EXO rear. The race 29er will get the IKON 2.2 EXO front and rear. I think that setup should do well as an "all around" setup. 

-Tom


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

trhoppe said:


> Trail bike was thinking Arden 2.4 EXO front, IKON 2.2 EXO rear. The race 29er will get the IKON 2.2 EXO front and rear. I think that setup should do well as an "all around" setup.


Why not a 2.2 Ardent in the rear of your trail bike? Or another 2.4. It is a trail bike after all...

I would love to try some IKON 2.2 EXO's, but I have a good stash of new Aspen's and Ignitor 2.1 EXO's from last year so I can't justify spending the money on new tires.

On that note, can anyone compare the IKONs to the Aspens? What's the general feeling regarding that?


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

I tore the sidewall on them after a few rides and had to throw them in the trash. I find it hard to believe a tire this light can have sidewall protection. I have run ignitors for years and never tore a sidewall.
Great weight weenie or race tire for sure and i did like it. I can't stomach spending that much cash on a tire that won't hold up to every day riding


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

PAmtbiker said:


> On that note, can anyone compare the IKONs to the Aspens? What's the general feeling regarding that?


Outside of a different tread pattern, different volume, different knob height, different weight - they are made by the same company.

IKON is more aggressive than the Aspen. IKON front/Aspen rear is a sweet combo.


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

PAmtbiker said:


> Why not a 2.2 Ardent in the rear of your trail bike? Or another 2.4. It is a trail bike after all...
> 
> I would love to try some IKON 2.2 EXO's, but I have a good stash of new Aspen's and Ignitor 2.1 EXO's from last year so I can't justify spending the money on new tires.
> 
> On that note, can anyone compare the IKONs to the Aspens? What's the general feeling regarding that?


I ran the Aspen when it first came out F/R and found it to be one the best hardpack tires for fast and flowing trails but traction in most other conditions was nominal at best. I have had the Ikons on for most of this year in some of good old PA's worst conditions and this tire just plain rocks! To look at the two side by side your first impression would be that the Aspen would certainly have to be faster but IMO the Ikon is much faster and hooks up in just about anything short of really deep mud.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

PAmtbiker said:


> Why not a 2.2 Ardent in the rear of your trail bike? Or another 2.4. It is a trail bike after all...
> 
> I would love to try some IKON 2.2 EXO's, but I have a good stash of new Aspen's and Ignitor 2.1 EXO's from last year so I can't justify spending the money on new tires.
> 
> On that note, can anyone compare the IKONs to the Aspens? What's the general feeling regarding that?


The 2.4/2.2 Ardent was the original idea, BUT the riding buddies from my group are using the 2.4 Ardent/2.2 Aspen combo and are saying the Aspen is aggressive enough for the rear for our type of all mountain riding. Hearing that, I'm thinking the IKON is going to be good to go in the rear and I don't have to go all the way to the Ardent.

Also, I like the feeling of the back of the bike having less corner traction then the front, as I can feel the bike on edge better, and not wash the front of the bike out. I can deal with the rear loose.

-Tom


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

cbrock450 said:


> I tore the sidewall on them after a few rides and had to throw them in the trash. I find it hard to believe a tire this light can have sidewall protection. I have run ignitors for years and never tore a sidewall.
> Great weight weenie or race tire for sure and i did like it. I can't stomach spending that much cash on a tire that won't hold up to every day riding


sounds to me like you picked a bad line through some rocks that would have probably torn most tires. you can hardly blame the tire for that. I've only had my Ikon for a handful of rides (rear tire) but it has been great so far in my local rocky east-coast trails.


----------



## jd1072 (Mar 15, 2009)

cbrock450 said:


> I tore the sidewall on them after a few rides and had to throw them in the trash. I find it hard to believe a tire this light can have sidewall protection. I have run ignitors for years and never tore a sidewall.
> Great weight weenie or race tire for sure and i did like it. I can't stomach spending that much cash on a tire that won't hold up to every day riding


Were you using the Ikon with sidewall protection? Or you just "find it hard to believe" it will work? I've taken horrible lines through sharp rock gardens at high speeds and my rear Ikon with sidewall protection has taken it like a champ. I've destroyed many tires, and am impressed with the durability of the carcass and tread on the Ikon.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I have the Ikon but have not had the chance to try it yet.

It sounds almost too good to be true. How does it compare to the Crossmark?


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

Any of you guys tried the Continental X-King in 2.2 or 2.4?


----------



## jonienglish (Dec 12, 2010)

so....... I expected there to be more love for the aspens??? 

I switched from crossmarks to aspens for improved rolling resistance and weight (they are mount tubeless on easton havens). I have about 500 miles on them including two 6 hour races. The conditions have varied from dry hard back to submerged to the hub in mud and river water!!!

I hear people say they are only good as a race tire, or a rear, I run them frt and rear with no trouble no signs of sigificant wear as yet? Did I get a Monday morning set?? what would i gain if anything moving to the heavier Ikon???? seems more likely to pack than the aspen?? where is the aspen love man!


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

jonienglish said:


> so....... I expected there to be more love for the aspens???
> 
> I switched from crossmarks to aspens for improved rolling resistance and weight (they are mount tubeless on easton havens). I have about 500 miles on them including two 6 hour races. The conditions have varied from dry hard back to submerged to the hub in mud and river water!!!
> 
> I hear people say they are only good as a race tire, or a rear, I run them frt and rear with no trouble no signs of sigificant wear as yet? Did I get a Monday morning set?? what would i gain if anything moving to the heavier Ikon???? seems more likely to pack than the aspen?? where is the aspen love man!


How would you compare the aspens to the crossmark?


----------



## jonienglish (Dec 12, 2010)

I have to say i find them very similar in all conditions. I do notice less rolling resistance in the aspen and the crossmark is heavier. On leaves and pine needles the aspen will start to break loose sooner than the crossmark but this feels much more predictable than with the crossmark IMO. After some time on the aspens now I "sort of enjoy it" ?  

On wet roots I can feel the casing of the aspen folding around the root on occassion, i didn't feel the sideswall cushioning nearly as much on the crossmark. My original thought was to put a crossmark back up front as we get more rain and the trails become slicker but now I don't see need to do that, and wouldn't want the weight penalty! (I may try one with the round side lugs cut off, anyone weight a 29er crossmark after this modification???)

The good reviews of the Ikon are interesting to me as I feel the aspen is such a great tire!! Crossmark is over rated, the Aspen is a hidden gem???? the Ikon, i guess I need to try?


----------



## mountaindavis (Jun 18, 2010)

I have been debating my back tire (29er) for my upcoming 500mi Colorado Trail ride--something durable, light, all condition. My initial take was the Crossmark, now I am debating the Icon. Would the Icon be a decent long-trail use tire for this use (or is their a better option?)


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

mountaindavis said:


> I have been debating my back tire (29er) for my upcoming 500mi Colorado Trail ride--something durable, light, all condition. My initial take was the Crossmark, now I am debating the Icon. Would the Icon be a decent long-trail use tire for this use (or is their a better option?)


Geoff Kabush and Catherine Pendrel won the 7 stage 2010 BC Bike race on a pair of Ikons with Exo-Protection. They finished with the same tires on which they started. Barry Wicks and Kris Sneddon also won the 2010 TransRockies 7 stage race on Ikons. So yes, I think the Ikons with Exo-Protection would be up to the challenge. The Ignitor 29x2.1 with Exo-Protection could also work.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

What are they measuring out too? I mounted one on a Equalizer 27 rim, and I was disappointed in the size. They seem to be on the small side, but I do not have calipers to confirm.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Was generally digging mine, but I killed it yesterday, with right around two months use.

Pinched the sidewall at the rim. Only other tire I've ever done this to was a Raven.

That said, I think I fixed so, so whatever.

I'm sticking with it (as long as it holds air).

Will I use it at the rockfest that is Trans-Sylvania Epic?

Prolly not.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

S:Drive said:


> What are they measuring out too? I mounted one on a Equalizer 27 rim, and I was disappointed in the size. They seem to be on the small side, but I do not have calipers to confirm.


New tires need some time (at least 48 hours) at max inflation pressure to reach full size.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

teamdicky said:


> Pinched the sidewall at the rim.


Exo or non-Exo version?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

bholwell said:


> Exo or non-Exo version?


EXO


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Killed my first one yesterday. It's been in use since May of 2010. It was no fault of the tire, a sharp rock pierced the tread surface creating a hole too big for the goop to seal. I will try to patch it and if that doesn't work I will certainly buy another to replace it. The sidewalls have held up extremely well and show no signs of wear. The tread show less wear than the Ardent I have up front which is about the same age.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

S:Drive said:


> What are they measuring out too? I mounted one on a Equalizer 27 rim, and I was disappointed in the size. They seem to be on the small side, but I do not have calipers to confirm.


Depends on the rim and very much so on the psi one uses. I'm mid 20's (25 front/27 rear) with psi, non EXO is 55mm on my Crest rims, and EXO version is 55mm on my Flows. Bump the psi up to 30-32 and the casing is a full 56mm on both those rims. No idea what the measurement is if the psi is higher than 32 as I never go there.

BB


----------



## Flying Wombat (May 14, 2004)

I just threw the digital calipers on my Ikon Exo's after a couple of rides and a week to let them settle. Mine measured in at 55.2 front, 55.0 rear running 24psi on Stan's Crest rims. Mine also came in at a bit underweight at 265g and 267g respectively.
Happy to have tires that are close to stated size and weight!

Kevin


----------



## kfb66 (Oct 27, 2010)

Flying Wombat said:


> I just threw the digital calipers on my Ikon Exo's after a couple of rides and a week to let them settle. Mine measured in at 55.2 front, 55.0 rear running 24psi on Stan's Crest rims. Mine also came in at a bit underweight at 265g and 267g respectively.
> Happy to have tires that are close to stated size and weight!
> 
> Kevin


I'm assuming you meant 565g and 567g on the tire weights. Can't wait to try the Ikons for my next pair of tires!


----------



## mberesn1 (May 13, 2008)

my maxxis set-up; Tubeless on Flow rims on a Spot Rocker SingleSpeed
Ardent 2.25 front at 25psi
Ikon rear at 30 psi

Awesome so far for the 30+ miles I have on them. Heading to Fruita next weekend will put about 70 more on them. Very happy so far, Might do two Ikons on my Yeti Big Top for Races this season in Vail, Gunnison and Breck.


----------



## Flying Wombat (May 14, 2004)

kfb66 said:


> I'm assuming you meant 565g and 567g on the tire weights. Can't wait to try the Ikons for my next pair of tires!


Oops! Yes 565 and 567 indeed. Had also weighed some road tubies so had the 2 number fixed in what passes for my brain...........
Quite happy with the performance. More buzz on the pavement riding to the trail than the Nano, Crossmark and SB8 that I had been running before, but better cornering and braking grip and hopefully better sidewall durability.

Kevin


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*My 2 cents*

For a fast desert trail bike set up, I tried an Ikon EXO front and Aspen eXc rear on Flow rims - tubeless. No complaints with the Aspen (it was comparable to my long-time favorite rear tire - the Crossmark), but the Ikon up front uhhh, sucked. The volume was ... adequate, but the outside knobs didn't cut it for me. I just replaced the Ikon with a tubed 2007 Spesh Resolution Pro 2.3 and definitely preferred the Res. I think I'm going back to an Adent 2.2 up front and a trusty Crossmark in the back. If I use the Ikon again, it will definitely be for the rear.

I also found the Ardent and Crossmark easier to set up tubeless than the Ikon and Aspen, for whatever reason.

Other tires in the dustbin: nano (no faster than Crossmark and inferior grip), motoraptor (f'in awful), rampage (good front tire but a bit sluggish for me), Exiwolf (great rear tire for hardtails), ignitor (solid front or back, but there are better options for both), weirwolf (I never got on with this tire [in front] and it felt heavy).


----------



## The Novice (Jan 25, 2011)

set mine up tubeless in about 20 minutes..............


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

My Ikons did tubeless really fast and didn't even need stans to plug any holes like all the Schwalbe tires do, even the new tubeless ready. The only difficulty I had with the Ikon is that the tire bead is so tight that it was hard to get it to seat at first in the rim, but it is easy to coerce in there.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

willymcd said:


> My Ikons did tubeless really fast and didn't even need stans to plug any holes like all the Schwalbe tires do, even the new tubeless ready. The only difficulty I had with the Ikon is that the tire bead is so tight that it was hard to get it to seat at first in the rim, but it is easy to coerce in there.


Did you use soap suds?


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

BruceBrown said:


> Did you use soap suds?


no, just pumped it with air, and the parts where the bead was not in place I 'rolled' the tire on the rim in the opposite direction to sort of stretch it into place. 
this is on a stan's crest rim, so the rim cavity is smaller then most.


----------



## dozerdog (Mar 5, 2007)

Bruce how did the non-EXO's hold up for you at Sylvan? I ran the EXO's successfully there and now want to get a pair of the lighter one's for the race sled. If they worked there then they would hold up for anywhere else I would race/ride.


----------



## OriginalDonk (Jul 8, 2009)

Ran my Ikons at Sea Otter and really appreciated the volume pushing through some of the sandy sections (aside from the actual dune we traversed). Hooked up extremely well on all the packed sand and everything except the really loose sections of the fire roads. Have four races on them so far and absolutely no complaints and plenty of praise. Flew through rock gardens and off camber rock sections in some other more techy courses. No real signs of wear and sidewalls look solid. Plan on continuing to run them as things dry out more here in the Bay Area. Good stuff B. Howell.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

dozerdog said:


> Bruce how did the non-EXO's hold up for you at Sylvan? I ran the EXO's successfully there and now want to get a pair of the lighter one's for the race sled. If they worked there then they would hold up for anywhere else I would race/ride.


After consideration of the chunk at Sylvan, I went with my RIP and the EXO version front/rear at Sylvan as well as at the Bone Bender in Kansas. Both were rocky and the EXO's were flawless.

My choice had more to do with the bike - and not the tires. I wanted 120mm up front and in the rear for both of those races since the terrain didn't include anything more than short power climbs.

BB


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

I got the exo version by mistake when I ordered the standard version, but I'm happy with the tire. It's comparable to an aspen, which is my favorite tire. Rolls fast as heck and it grips way better then I expect it to. In a wet race, I kept holding back and every time I pushed, the tire just wanted more. I had to reset my mental grip level.

I am disappointed with the weight though. I was hoping for the 530g exc tire (not maxxis' fault that I got the wrong one obviously), but the exo's I got were both around 610g, on a very reliable scale. I would be happy with 575 in exo trim. Regardless, when these wear out (which looks like a long way out) I'll definitely consider another set, if I don't go back to aspens.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

My EXO Ikon came to 575 grams on my Parktool scale.

Have ridden it a few times and I would dare say it grips almost as good as the Arden 2.25 which is a meaty tire. The Ikon rolls much easier though.

Ikon seems like the ideal light tire for combines racing and recreational.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

*Lovin' the Ikon*

Previous favorite 29er rear was the Crossmark (running tubless with Stan's on Arch rims). In fact, I'm still running one on my singlespeed. I've got at least 20 hard rides on a *non-EXO* Ikon on the back of my hardtail 1x9, riding gnarly, rocky central Texas trails. Tire is lighter, cushier, grippier than the Crossmark and I'm genuinely surprised by how well it's held up. I do notice that the both the Crossmark and the Ikon weep way more sealant from the sidewalls than the WTB Weirwolf 2.55s I run as fronts on both of my bikes.

I did flat the Ikon a few rides ago when my sealant dried up enough that it stopped sealing the sidewall. Had to put in a tube to make it home, but it's good as new with a fresh charge of Stan's. I'm now carrying one of those 2oz bottles in my camelbak


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to say I'm loving my IKON. It replaced a Bontrager 29-3 where the sidewall tore. It grips just as good or better then the 29-3, but it's lighter and it rolls better. I didn't have a single moment where it was sketchy and I tried a few times to lose the front end. Total winner for me. 

-Tom


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

Whats a good Psi for the Ikon on the rear? I have a Ardent 2.4 on the front and iam runnin it at 25 psi kinda want to take it down to 19 to 20 psi any running them around that Psi.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm running 26psi on the front and I'm 180lbs. Feels perfect. 

-Tom


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

What terrain are you fellas runnin the IKON's on? I want to use these on the rear, how do they compare to a Racing Ralph 2.25 Snakeskin running on rear, 24mm wide rims, traditional tubes at 35psi - the terrain use is loomy, gravel, rocky, hardpack, dusty, chunky.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

B-RAY said:


> Whats a good Psi for the Ikon on the rear? I have a Ardent 2.4 on the front and iam runnin it at 25 psi kinda want to take it down to 19 to 20 psi any running them around that Psi.


You can get away with the larger volume tires at a lower pressure, but the IKON can squirm or wobble back there if you take it too low. I'd stick pretty close to the tubeless formula below for the rear with the IKON give or take 1-2 psi. Of course, 145-150 pound rider would be at 19-20 psi with the IKON in the front....

_*What is the max air pressure I can have for my tubeless set up?*

* Do not inflate over 40psi. Use this simple equation to figure out a strarting point when running NoTubes tires (2.0-2.2) with our ZTR rims use this simple formula.
* Rider weight in pounds divided by 7 = x
* x-1 = Front tire pressure in PSI
* x+2 = Rear tire pressure in PSI_


----------



## oodave (Dec 10, 2007)

I've covered about 200miles on a set of Ikon EXO and on Friday, during a 100miler, both my riding buddy (on new Ikon EXO) and I, managed to cut our rear tyre. My caffelatex couldn't cope with the sidewall cut, and his tube was cut (through the tread). 

This is an area well known for its flint (South Downs Way, Sussex, UK), and its ability to shred tyres, but I haven't had a single cut in 500miles in the same terrain. 

It could be a coincidence, but I thought I'd share my experience thus far. Otherwise they are great to ride, plenty of grip, and a good partner to a rigid SS.


----------



## BillyWayne (Jun 24, 2010)

This weekend I setup Ikons EXO tubeless on Shimano XT 29 wheels. It took me some time. The floor pump was not cutting it. I was pumping like I hit oil but to no avail. I then went to my friends house and used his compressor with soapy water. Still no go. His compressor must be weak. I then drove down to the gas station, put on the shrader adapter and paid 75 cents for air and then shhhh pop pop pop. This was with no water. I thought "Captain, it just might work!" So I deflated them and dumped in Stans sealant. Another 75 cents and pop pop pop and I was good to go. I am 200 pounds now so I am running them at 30 psi. I ran into multiple injuries since October so I have to get back down to playing weight. So far with the little time I have on them they are working out nice. This is my first tubeless setup so I am a bit anxious.


----------



## knottshore (Jan 23, 2008)

illnacord said:


> What terrain are you fellas runnin the IKON's on? I want to use these on the rear, how do they compare to a Racing Ralph 2.25 Snakeskin running on rear, 24mm wide rims, traditional tubes at 35psi - the terrain use is loomy, gravel, rocky, hardpack, dusty, chunky.


I am currently running a 2.2 Ikon Exo on the rear of my full susp bike and a RR 2.25 (have a Snakeskin but not running it right now) on the rear of my hard tail- Both are on Flows rims run tubeless w/ ~21-26 psi-

I ride east coast xc and it has been fairly wet here for the past few months... a few tacky days tossed in but nothing dry- This is all seat of the pants no way to validate good old opinion and pretty much good for nothing but... here is my take so far of the Ralph Vs the Icon

Forward/climbing traction - both seem pretty close neither having much of an issue even on technical climbs (I find most tires run tubeless can do their job in this aspect)

Braking - the Ralph gets my vote here, it just seems to hold onto the edge of grip a bit better without locking up

Roll - It is tough to say but the icon gets the nod- both are pretty fast and offer little in terms of rolling resistance

Off Camber- I like the Ralph better here, not sure if it is the overall profile or just the tread design

Wet Roots- they all stink... because it is so soft the Icon seems to find some grip

Overall they are pretty close in price (at least when you can actually get either one), pretty close in weight (the Ikon being 30 or so grams lighter when compared to a 2010 Snakeskin) and both offer more grip than you might think. The Icons give the visual appearance of being a "taller" tire and possibly may offer a bit more forgiveness on my HT so will give it a run soon. I think I like the Ralph a bit better for my trails/riding but both are top notch, If the Icon wears well it will add to it's value-


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

BillyWayne said:


> This weekend I setup Ikons EXO tubeless on Shimano XT 29 wheels. It took me some time. The floor pump was not cutting it. I was pumping like I hit oil but to no avail. I then went to my friends house and used his compressor with soapy water. Still no go. His compressor must be weak. I then drove down to the gas station, put on the shrader adapter and paid 75 cents for air and then shhhh pop pop pop. This was with no water. I thought "Captain, it just might work!" So I deflated them and dumped in Stans sealant. Another 75 cents and pop pop pop and I was good to go. I am 200 pounds now so I am running them at 30 psi. I ran into multiple injuries since October so I have to get back down to playing weight. So far with the little time I have on them they are working out nice. This is my first tubeless setup so I am a bit anxious.


I've learned when you have such a hard time seating tires, it's a good idea to put the regular rim strip on and try again. I've had much success doing that. It only adds 15g weight.


----------



## OriginalDonk (Jul 8, 2009)

For me, "loamy, gravel, rocky, hardpack, dusty, chunky" is a really wide range of conditions and my tire selection and associated pressure would be based on the breakdown to how and where I encounter each. I'd say the Ikon was engineered to excel in a few of the conditions and does pretty well in the rest. It is definitely golden in the hardpack, dusty, and loamy side of things and seems to hook up extremely well on the rock sections (mostly granite ledges and rock gardens) out here in the Bay Area. I appreciate the volume when it gets chunky and it's clearly not designed to be a large diameter loose gravel tire. Small diameter gravel over hardpack it does pretty well (most fireroads around here). For me, about 90% of the terrain I ride falls into conditions where the Ikon excels and the remaining 10% may be better with something like an Ignitor or Ardent. I'm not willing to give up the benefits of the Ikon on the 90% to get a little better performance on the 10%. I guess it all comes down to how you define those conditions in your region. Hope that helps.


----------



## TedS123 (Dec 2, 2009)

trhoppe said:


> I have to say I'm loving my IKON. It replaced a Bontrager 29-3 where the sidewall tore. It grips just as good or better then the 29-3, but it's lighter and it rolls better. I didn't have a single moment where it was sketchy and I tried a few times to lose the front end. Total winner for me.
> 
> -Tom


Which of the 29-3 were you running - the 2.25" (front) or the 2.0" (rear)? On the front or rear? I've got a 29-3 2.25" on the front now and an XDX on the rear. Would be interested in the Ikon at least for the rear when the XDX wears out, and perhaps up front eventually. But so far I like the 29-3 2.25 up front. So I'm interested in your experience.

Ted


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@OriginalDonk: that does help. When I mentioned those conditions, I immediately thought of my last run down Mt Diablo 3800ft summit to Shell Ridge: steep, rocky, gravel, chunky. 

Is there a resource that can describe with photos what kind of trail conditions and descriptions?


----------



## jd1072 (Mar 15, 2009)

As an update to my original post, I just wanted to let you guys know I'm finally retiring my rear Ikon EXO. Since my first post, it's seen another four cross country races (25-30 miles each), all my training miles, plus most recently a trip out to Big Bend Ranch where I logged another 70ish miles in thorn laden West Texas.

The tire is still ride-able, but it looks more used up than a 40 year old hooker in Vegas. I'm very happy with the durability and wear life of the tire, and just bought two more so I can replace my rear and see how I like it as a front.


----------



## BritMtnBiker (Dec 3, 2006)

I just got mine in the mail yesterday. Mounted very easily with floor pump on Stans Flows. Put two cups of stans in and sprayed on soapy water, and with two pumps it starting holding air. At 20psi it started popping and at 30 psi it finally seated with a huge bang!!

Rode it this morning and was slightly bummed to find it was not gripping on some of the loose climbs like my past Fast Trak. Im racing it this weekend and will see how it does. I shaved off 100 grams from my Fast Trak Grid, so hope the drop in weight helps!


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

I like them so far..


----------



## TX Flash (Jan 26, 2010)

How much pressure are you running? What is your weight? I am running 22F/23R on No Tubes Crest rims and weigh 150 lbs. I think the traction and cornering is excellent at that pressure.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I just bought a pair online, but they are not EXO. I am a little worried about that, but I am gonna run em anyway. I hope to ride them this weekend.


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

I just started using it as a rear with an Ardent 2.4 on the front and iam liking it so far. Its alot more gripper than it looks.


----------



## staylor (Aug 30, 2007)

I've got a couple of the EXO weighing in at approx 575gms per. Only have 10hrs on them and have come to a setting of 20-21PSI on the front and 20-21PSI on the back, I weigh in at 155lbs and I'm riding them on a 2011 Lynskey Ridgeline-29 SL with a Terralogic 100mm up front. 

They've seen roots, rocks, hardpack, thick mud, thin mud, steep ups and downs, off-camber, berms, tight twists and turns and loose dusty dirt. So far the only weakness I've seen is thick claggy mud where the tread packs up, but that's not the kind of conditions the tires are designed for, and in loose dusty dirt when I'm leaning over aggressively into a fast 90 degree sweeping corner the tire lets go. In the loose dusty dirt scenario the dirt has to be a couple of inches thick and the carve has to be really aggressive for the tire to start sliding out but the slide point is predictable and easy to correct. 

My only issue right now is with the rear tire, it's not holding air as well as the front. If I get motivated enough I'll swap it to the front and see if it was just an anomaly from the mounting.


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm 165lb and running tubeless. 20F/25R psi. I could go lower in the rear, but I don't like how it handles. The rear sidewalls have held up exceptionally well in nasty rocks.

I've also run the Ardent 2.4 front (18psi) with the Ikon rear and this is a really good combination.


----------



## TX Flash (Jan 26, 2010)

That pressure seems good. If I run 20 psi up front, I ocassionally bang the rim on rocks when I take a bad line. Maybe you are used to that sweet Ardent traction. 
I also don't have the EXO sidewall protection. In 2 months I haven't had any problem with cuts. I like the lively feel of a supple sidewall. It seem to suck up trail chatter well.


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

forgot to mention that I have the EXO version. I agree with TX Flash in that the sidewalls aren't as supple, in my experience compared to a RR evo.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Got my non-EXO Ikons in the mail. I don't have a compressor, but I tried mounting them on Flow rims. Fail. Took them to the LBS and they mounted right and are holding air extremely well. I have two rides on them and I like them a lot. The roll fast and they seem to grip pretty well on the trails around here. I was worried about the grip on the steep climbs ... but no problem so far.


----------



## embedded (May 23, 2010)

Hi there,

I've just assembled 2 Maxxis Ikon 29 + EXO tires as tubeless.
I was wondering what air pressure should I put in?

I'm 188 pounds doing XC mostly.

I was thinking about 30 - 35 PSI.

What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

Try 25/28psi front and rear first


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

I run 26/28 in mine and I weigh about the same.


----------



## embedded (May 23, 2010)

DFYFZX said:


> I run 26/28 in mine and I weigh about the same.


Do you use this air pressure for XC?

How do the wheels perform with that air pressure?

The terrain I would be using is mostly hard and dry with some rocks.

Thanks


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

embedded said:


> Do you use this air pressure for XC?
> 
> How do the wheels perform with that air pressure?
> 
> ...


Using Stans equation, your starting point would be 26f/28r.

_What is the max air pressure I can have for my tubeless set up?

* Do not inflate over 40psi. Use this simple equation to figure out a strarting point when running NoTubes tires (2.0-2.2) with our ZTR rims use this simple formula.
* Rider weight in pounds divided by 7 = x
* x-1 = Front tire pressure in PSI
* x+2 = Rear tire pressure in PSI_

If you go up with your air pressure in the 30-35psi range for your weight, you'll lose traction due to bouncing more than you need to bounce. That will also contribute to fatigue. The best thing to do is start with the suggested starting point for your weight, adjust and experiment to see what works best for you.

BB


----------



## embedded (May 23, 2010)

BruceBrown said:


> Using Stans equation, your starting point would be 26f/28r.
> 
> _What is the max air pressure I can have for my tubeless set up?
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll try these settings on Friday.

Do you recommend these settings for a brand new tire?
or should I go with higher pressure for the couple of first rides.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I weigh about 160#. I have done three rides with the pressure set around 26~27 psi. I am going to try 24 front and back next.

PS. On some steep sections with loose rock, they weren't the best ... but then again, I haven't ever had a good tire on those sections.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

embedded said:


> Thanks, I'll try these settings on Friday.
> 
> Do you recommend these settings for a brand new tire?
> or should I go with higher pressure for the couple of first rides.
> ...


No need to go higher than that with new tires. Sometimes, depending on the tire, people like to unfold the tire and install it with a tube overnight to get the beads all nice and prepped for a tubeless installation. In that scenario, it doesn't hurt to boost the psi a bit to get the tire nice and formed for the next day's tubeless installation. I usually just take it out of the box, unfold it and air up tubeless with no problems (to date that is).

BB


----------



## embedded (May 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I weigh about 160#. I have done three rides with the pressure set around 26~27 psi. I am going to try 24 front and back next.
> 
> PS. On some steep sections with loose rock, they weren't the best ... but then again, I haven't ever had a good tire on those sections.


Is it safe to start with these low pressure?
Or should I do short ride with 40 PSI first?


----------



## embedded (May 23, 2010)

BruceBrown said:


> No need to go higher than that with new tires. Sometimes, depending on the tire, people like to unfold the tire and install it with a tube overnight to get the beads all nice and prepped for a tubeless installation. In that scenario, it doesn't hurt to boost the psi a bit to get the tire nice and formed for the next day's tubeless installation. I usually just take it out of the box, unfold it and air up tubeless with no problems (to date that is).
> 
> BB


so 26/28 for the first ride should be just fine?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

embedded said:


> Is it safe to start with these low pressure?
> Or should I do short ride with 40 PSI first?


I think so. 40 seems excessive. It is the upper limit Stan's recommends, and I would stay away from it. At your weight, I would give 27 front and 29 back a try.

PS. I don't have any experience running ghetto tubeless, as all my experience is with Stan's Flow or Crest Rims.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

I like mine on the rear. Too bad that one is 55mm wide and the other one I received 52... (same rims). The difference in height is even greater. It's that much that there is a visible noticable reduction in head angle and trail!

If I could trade the smaller one for a bigger one, I would. Yes I know of the tire trade topic, but I am in Europe OK? ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Welp, midride, I got a small cut on the sizewall. It would seal but start leaking with pressure above 20 ... and when riding. I had to tube it. I think the EXO would have been the difference.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Long term?

Seven day stage race in State College, PA.

Two sliced EXO IKON tires (and one Rampage).

Meh.

Lost second place in the GC by less than two minutes. Do the math.


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

teamdicky said:


> Long term?
> 
> Seven day stage race in State College, PA.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dicky that's the real life review I am looking for. I ride the same type of terrain as state college so I will pass on another flimsy sidewall. I flatted twice yesterday on a crossmark at the BS50 I should of learned before that these won't stand up to rocks either.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

mattybfat said:


> Thanks Dicky that's the real life review I am looking for. I ride the same type of terrain as state college so I will pass on another flimsy sidewall. I flatted twice yesterday on a crossmark at the BS50 I should of learned before that these won't stand up to rocks either.


Both tears were between the treads, and keep in mind I ripped a Rampage on the same terrain.

If I rode there all the time I would look for something beefier.

I did absolutely no damage to a WTB Prowler there last year.


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

teamdicky said:


> Both tears were between the treads, and keep in mind I ripped a Rampage on the same terrain.
> 
> If I rode there all the time I would look for something beefier.
> 
> I did absolutely no damage to a WTB Prowler there last year.


The trails at Rothrock are a challenge for any tire (I ride there all the time) and way outside the parameters of what the Ikon was intended for.

Congrats on the the Trans though as it has got to be one of the the hardest stage race's in the country


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

teamdicky said:


> Both tears were between the treads, and keep in mind I ripped a Rampage on the same terrain.
> 
> If I rode there all the time I would look for something beefier.
> 
> I did absolutely no damage to a WTB Prowler there last year.


stand corrected funny is that is where both times my my crossmarks failed in the tread area. Ahh life in the rocks...


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I decided to try out the Ikon at the rear on my HT 29er.

I replaced the Crossmark with the Ikon and the difference was huge. The volume difference between both tires is noticaebale and I'm able to coroner faster with the Ikon. The Ikon added more of "suspension" feel to the rear which the Crossmark lacked. Plus the Ikon rolls just as good as the Crossmark.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I got Sidewall tears on both of my non-EXO Ikons in about 6 rides. More importantly, they tore in two rides where I ventured out of Boise's buff lower trails and into some rocky trails. Rocky, by Boise's standards, is not very rocky at all. I liked the way the tires felt, so I purchased two of the EXO version, and will see how they go.


----------



## jeremy524 (Jul 17, 2010)

I've been looking for a new rear tire. I've been using a SS RaRa for a while. I think I will give the Ikon EXO a try. Hopefully it will hold up better in loose over hardpack and be more readily available. Oh yeah and be a bit cheaper. Otherwise, the RaRa has been a great tire.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

arriving to me in 1-2 days ... can't wait to install them front and rear


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

I am continually impressed by the grip of the Ikon for a racey tire.


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

ktm520 said:


> I am continually impressed by the grip of the Ikon for a racey tire.


+1 I don't race anymore but I have always been a fan of super light weight, fast rolling tires and the Ikon certainly fits the bill there but I to am very impressed with the traction in all but the harshest terrain.


----------



## Fun (May 25, 2011)

Good thread. Has anyone compared these to the Geax AKA? The tread patterns are very similar.


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

Fun said:


> Good thread. Has anyone compared these to the Geax AKA? The tread patterns are very similar.


I have. Started with the Ikon EXO on the front and AKA on the rear. Was pretty happy with that combination. Then I switched it up to see how the AKA ran up front and Ikon on the rear and I hated it. I didn't not feel confident in the corners any longer and to be honest with you I didn't like the braking of the Ikon on the rear. Ran it like that for 5 rides then moved them back. I prefer the Ikon on the front and AKA on the rear. I find I have better cornering, braking and out of the saddle climbing with them in this position.

My terrain is mainly lose over hardpack and rocks in very dry conditions. I run tubeless on Stan Arch 29er rims.


----------



## Fun (May 25, 2011)

Sweet thanks for the heads up. I'm running the AKA's right now, and they look very similar to the Ikon's tread. Very happy with how fast they roll and the sidewalls are very tough. Dislikes - The rear is wearing incredibly fast. I've had them for a month and they're great in everything except the loose stuff. I raced in Tahoe last weekend on them and it was a mudfest, but they killed it. I was surprised. They did well in Downieville yesterday, with the exception of Halls Ranch and Fiddle Creek, which are pretty dry and loose. Excited to try the Ikons, should be here next week.


----------



## Mark16q (Apr 16, 2006)

Just ordered a pair of Ikons at tree fort bikes..they had a price match deal for $52.95 and I bought enough other stuff to get free shipping. Don't need tires right now, but such a deal! Running Crossmarks presently and happy with them, but always nice to have options on the shelf.:thumbsup:


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

I mounted one up on the rear of my hardtail. I mounted up an Ardent 2.4 on the front and set both up tubeless with Stan's on Crests. Both mounted and inflated with a floor pump with zero issues.

I am really impressed with the Ardent up front. Rolls well, has some kush, and lots of bite. I am liking the IKON too, with some more pressure adjustment I think I will like it even more. I started out at 30 psi and it was to much. I dropped a few pounds of pressure and it was a huge improvement.

I got to test them in loose over hardpack, hardpack, rock, roots, and light mud. Both tires did really well in all the conditions expect the IKONs on wet roots....not so good.


----------



## damian777 (Feb 7, 2007)

Anyone running the IKON backwards on the rear? Looking at the tread pattern, it looks like it would help hook-up on a SS?

I've ordered one and am interested to see if anyone has done this and what they think.


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

damian777 said:


> Anyone running the IKON backwards on the rear? Looking at the tread pattern, it looks like it would help hook-up on a SS?
> 
> I've ordered one and am interested to see if anyone has done this and what they think.


I would expect the ramped knobs being backwards would hurt your braking but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Raced 18 miles on the Ikons front and rear yesterday. Lots of roots, some mud and a stream crossing. The grip and rolling resistance is amazing for a race tire with small knobs.

Even for none racers I think this tire is versatile.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

I raced alongside Dictatorsaurus (and he kicked my ass) yesterday. I also ran Ikons front and rear and was very impressed. I was tubeless on Flows at 26/28 psi at 205 pounds.


----------



## attomixt (Dec 26, 2004)

Can anyone compare rolling resistance of ignitor vs ikon?? I've ridden the ikon on the road and like it but never offroad. I have some ignitors coming but I'm wondering if I should have gotten the ikon?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Ikons definitely roll better than the Ignitor. A few guys around here are running a Ignitor up front with a Ikon in the back. I personally like the Ikon up front a little more. The longer knobs of the Ignitor feel more squirmy on hardpack, making steering a little vague. The Ikon seems to give me better feedback and control, even if I give up a little overall traction to the Ignitor in the mud/wet.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Mark16q said:


> Just ordered a pair of Ikons at tree fort bikes..they had a price match deal for $52.95 and I bought enough other stuff to get free shipping. Don't need tires right now, but such a deal! Running Crossmarks presently and happy with them, but always nice to have options on the shelf.:thumbsup:


I saw this and also ordered a pair (along with Stans and a tube to qualify for free shipping). Thanks for the heads up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coop1969 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just mounted my new Ikon Exo on the rear. Its inaugural ride will be Thursday evening. My stock Bontrager 29-3 2.0 has the recommended psi as 30-50, which I was using 30. The Ikon says 35-65. Can I still run 30 psi in it? I'm using a tube, and weigh 150 pounds. Thanks.


----------



## JB1 (May 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how these compare in size to a Geax Sagauro 2.2? Mounted on Flows, the Sagauro was giving me issues touching my front derailleur when I was in the small ring, so Im looking for something with a slightly smaller width.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Coop1969 said:


> Just mounted my new Ikon Exo on the rear. Its inaugural ride will be Thursday evening. My stock Bontrager 29-3 2.0 has the recommended psi as 30-50, which I was using 30. The Ikon says 35-65. Can I still run 30 psi in it? I'm using a tube, and weigh 150 pounds. Thanks.


I run less than that pressure at 210 lbs so I think you'll be ok.


----------



## foxtrot (Aug 20, 2008)

I exchanged a Saguaro with an Ikon Exo on my rear Flow rim just recently. The Ikon mounted on super easy. All I used was a hand-pump, no soapy water, and it sealed immediately. This was one of the best tire moves I've made. The Ikon worked so much better in slick areas. The Ikon was not near as wide as wide as the Saguaro.


----------



## TX Flash (Jan 26, 2010)

I weigh 150 lbs and run my Ikons at 22 F / 24R. No problem. They suck up roots and rocks nicely. Cornering traction is excellent with very predictable limits. You can run these close to their limits of adhesion without worrying about washing out..


----------



## Coop1969 (Apr 7, 2011)

@ TX flash :
Are you running tubed or tubeless? I think I'm one of the few guys on this board still using tubes.
Thanks


----------



## TX Flash (Jan 26, 2010)

Tubleless. Coop, you have to make the switch. It's the single best thing you can do to improve the perfomance of your ride. Unless you like fixing flats. A little yellow tape and some Stan's will make your bike climb better, ride better, accelerate better, and improve your traction with lower pressures.
What kind of rims are you running?


----------



## Coop1969 (Apr 7, 2011)

@ TX Flash -
I just got into mountain biking 2 months ago, so I guess I've been a little hesitant to run too low a psi. I also wasn't sure if a guy that only weighs 150 would see much benefit, since I can probably run pretty low pressure anyway. 

I recently bought a 2011 hifi deluxe, which came with mustang tlr rims. The bike is stock except for the new rear tire.


----------



## Coop1969 (Apr 7, 2011)

@ TX Flash -
I just got into mountain biking 2 months ago, so I guess I've been a little hesitant to run too low a psi. I also wasn't sure if a guy that only weighs 150 would see much benefit, since I can probably run pretty low pressure anyway. 

I recently bought a 2011 hifi deluxe, which came with mustang tlr rims. The bike is stock except for the new rear tire.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Even more of a reason....those Mustang rims go tubeless super easy. Yes, you are probably running lower pressures than most at your 8th grader weight, but the ride will be even more supple without the tubes in there.


----------



## Coop1969 (Apr 7, 2011)

> Yes, you are probably running lower pressures than most at your 8th grader weight


Lol. That was uncalled for. In my defense im only 5'6".


----------



## Breal604 (Jun 18, 2011)

damian777 said:


> Anyone running the IKON backwards on the rear? Looking at the tread pattern, it looks like it would help hook-up on a SS?
> 
> I've ordered one and am interested to see if anyone has done this and what they think.


it would roll a little slower with the ramps on the wrong side, but yeah, it would hook up better too


----------



## Coop1969 (Apr 7, 2011)

Breal604 said:


> it would roll a little slower with the ramps on the wrong side, but yeah, it would hook up better too


I'm relatively new to biking. How can you tell which side the tire should be mounted? Do you judge it by the tread pattern?


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

Coop1969 said:


> I'm relatively new to biking. How can you tell which side the tire should be mounted? Do you judge it by the tread pattern?


There is a imprint on the side of the tire indicating rolling direction.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Coop1969 said:


> Lol. That was uncalled for. In my defense im only 5'6".


I'm jealous. I get my ass beat by guys your size every time I race. I'm 6'1" and 205 pounds.


----------



## Flying Wombat (May 14, 2004)

Coop1969 said:


> @ TX Flash -
> I just got into mountain biking 2 months ago, so I guess I've been a little hesitant to run too low a psi. I also wasn't sure if a guy that only weighs 150 would see much benefit, since I can probably run pretty low pressure anyway.
> 
> I recently bought a 2011 hifi deluxe, which came with mustang tlr rims. The bike is stock except for the new rear tire.


I weigh a bit less than you at 140, and running Ikon EXO's tubeless I am fine at 23 rear, 21 front. Less of an advantage on a FS bike, but going sub 30psi is a big advantage.

Kevin


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

I think this is the tire I have been looking for...mounted them up on Stan's 355, and went for the first ride today....BAAM....I have heard this before on this forum - maybe even this thread - "my new favorite tire"

Lower pressures work great without that rolling squishy feel, the front turns great and the back rolls great.

I found myself taking corners harder, trusting that the tire will grab, and then roll over whatever it finds.


LOVE THIS TIRE....and I have tried a bunch of 29er tires...the only thing is, if my son goes for a ride on these I will never see them again - except in front of me on the trail!

LC

NB: more feeback will come but was so excited I had to post.
PS: Camber Pro, Stan's 355, 175lb, lose over hard and sand...PSI in the twenty's for both - not sure exactly.


----------



## PolishExperiment (May 14, 2011)

Had my tires for about 2000 km now. Just got back from the Alps and a 140 KM race. Ripped up the sidewalls on the Ikons. The terrain in the Alps consists of long sections of sharp shale like riding. Had a front flat on me on a fast downhill section which tossed me about 50 feet from the bike. Maybe not the most durable tire, but still my favorite in terms of grip and rolling resistance. I've already bought a pair to replace my used set.

Tubeless @ 26 and 28 psi + 190lb rider


----------



## BillyWayne (Jun 24, 2010)

I have been running the Ikon EXO all season. They are mounted on Shimano MT75 XT 29er UST rims. I am going commando, excuse me, I mean I am going tubeless. I weigh 197 pounds now and run them at 30 psi rear and 28 psi front. The total bike weight is 23.5 pounds. I have squirmed in my seat a few times thinking they were going to burst or pop or rip but so far they have withstood all I have fallen into. The EXO must be doing its job. I am also very happy at how well it does as a tubeless tire. A bit of Stan's juice and some air and they are good to go.


----------



## jpett (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe someone could help me compare, I've been on my first pair of 29er tires (ardent 2.4, tubeless) since beginning this year and feel I want some more speed now when its nice and dry.

How would the Ikon compare to the Ardent 2.4? much faster? less grippy?
I dont really trust the ardents in corners, have had a few washouts, so if cornering grip is a tradeof I wont bother.. 

I mainly ride fairly smooth wood trails.


----------



## mkk (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm curious. Is the point of a "long-term review" thread intended to help inform other people who may have interest in using a specific product? If so, why not actually review it in the "Reviews" section where it is easier to find and better organized? Obviously, there are a ton of people on this tire who like to talk about it... a lot, yet there are no actual "reviews." Weird.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Mounted a pair of Ikon's 29x2.2 EXO on my Specialized Roval SL's - can't wait to see how they ride. They are replacing Racing Ralph 29x2.25. The Ikon's are only 10g heavier than my Racing Ralph's, 288g vs 278g, but when the casing is folded open onto the table, the Ikon's are 5mm smaller.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

jpett said:


> Maybe someone could help me compare, I've been on my first pair of 29er tires (ardent 2.4, tubeless) since beginning this year and feel I want some more speed now when its nice and dry.
> 
> How would the Ikon compare to the Ardent 2.4? much faster? less grippy?
> I dont really trust the ardents in corners, have had a few washouts, so if cornering grip is a tradeof I wont bother..
> ...


I run Ardent 2.4's on my geared bike and Ikon 2.2's on my SS. Yes, the Ikon's roll quite a bit faster. Traction on one vs. the other depends on the terrain in question. For smooth packed soil trails I'd say the Ikon's almost have more traction. I find the biggest difference between the two is when I'm on wet rocks and roots. I've given up riding my Ikon's in the wet altogether since I seem to get punted off the trail by a wet root every time.

The Ardents are well know to have a dead zone in them when you transition from the center knobs to the outer knobs. You really need to throw the bike onto its side to get the best cornering traction.


----------



## jpett (Dec 22, 2010)

car_nut said:


> I run Ardent 2.4's on my geared bike and Ikon 2.2's on my SS. Yes, the Ikon's roll quite a bit faster. Traction on one vs. the other depends on the terrain in question. For smooth packed soil trails I'd say the Ikon's almost have more traction. I find the biggest difference between the two is when I'm on wet rocks and roots. I've given up riding my Ikon's in the wet altogether since I seem to get punted off the trail by a wet root every time.
> 
> The Ardents are well know to have a dead zone in them when you transition from the center knobs to the outer knobs. You really need to throw the bike onto its side to get the best cornering traction.


Great, thank you. More traction and faster rolling sounds like exactly what I was hoping for.

Didn't know about the dead zone on the ardent, but it makes sense to my experience. Getting away from that sketchy feeling would almost be worth the cost alone for me.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

madskatingcow said:


> Mounted a pair of Ikon's 29x2.2 EXO on my Specialized Roval SL's - can't wait to see how they ride. They are replacing Racing Ralph 29x2.25. The Ikon's are only 10g heavier than my Racing Ralph's, *288g vs 278g*, but when the casing is folded open onto the table, the Ikon's are 5mm smaller.


Wow, that must be the Super-Ultra Light Space-Age XXXXXC Race Only Version.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Woops, that must be 578g voor the Racing Ralph's and 588g for the Ikon's, lol


----------



## m4j2t (May 4, 2008)

I'm running the EXC 29 Ikons on a superfly 100. These things roll very fast-I ride some trails from my garage (front range SW Denver), so I commute to and from them on the Platte River trail (paved bike path); it pisses off the roadie pacers to look back and find they can't drop me on my 25lbs FS 29er... They are also wearing pretty well--MUCH better than the Geax AKA (especially rear) on my hard tail 29er.

That said, I ripped a side wall @ Centennial Cone trail yesterday; I was just motoring up a climb through normal loose (moist) over tacky hard and pssssssshhhht... 6mm tear in the side wall-Stans couldn't plug it, and I had to tube up. I was a little dumbfounded because there wasn't any reason I could see that would do that kind of damage without me spotting it, but I guess you never know. 

I'm 200lbs on the bike, and ride tubeless on Bonty RXL wheels @ 26-27 psi front 27-28 psi rear; Ikons seem really dependent on correct pressures, and the feed back from them makes it pretty easy to figure out where the sweet spot is.

I ride the Douglass County open space trails a lot; these are more like hiking/running trails with a lot of off camber corners and that loose gritty sub pea gravel (scree, not really sand-not really pea gravel). I don't really know if any tire would grip fantastically here, but these do okay (I like the AKA's a little better here, but that's a different bike too). I also rail Hilebrand ranch (very short very fast single track I can do from my house) and the Ikons fly. I do get a lot of pushing (break/washout/slide--whatever) on the front tire here, but it's very predictable, and I can ride it through the corner with somewhat confidence that it's not going to let go all the way. The GF SF100 tends to oversteer when this happens, but honestly it's not that scary. 

Given the sidewall tear I'm tempted to try something else because this is my first year on the 29ers, but people who've ridden others just seem to RAVE about this tire. Honestly, for my riding style I wouldn't mind a little slower tire that cornered a little better; then I could flow through corners with more momentum and spend less time braking prior to the turn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been running the Ikons since March. Last week I was just riding along...and I flatted the front. 5mm sharp tear in the sidewall that Stan's couldn't seal. Same as you, it was on flat, smooth trail.

I walked back a short distance and found remnants of a broken beer bottle that I had run over. I'm sure that did it, because after 5 months of rocks and roots, I had no issues. I booted it and will mount it up on the rear of my backup bike.


----------



## foxtrot (Aug 20, 2008)

Update from previous post above: Not sure exactly how how it happened, but the sidewall on my rear Ikon recently endured about a 1 inch tear (too big for Stan's to seal). I think I may have hit some sharp shale. The terrain was not technical. The Ikon is the lightest tire I've used to date, but also, unfortunately, the recipient of my first sidewall tear...whatever that means. I weigh 170.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

foxtrot said:


> the recipient of my first sidewall tear...whatever that means.


Means you're normal and you got a sidewall cut. Most people will get one eventually, particularly if they ride the lightweight tires like the Ikon, Racing Ralph, etc. I've yet to slice an Ikon but I did in a Racing Ralph 2.4 a few months back, only 3-4 rides on that one. I also sliced up an Armadillo casing Specialized commuter tire sidewall riding on the street. Many things out there we don't see while riding, I figure it's just part of the sport. Since I average less than 1 slice a year, I figure I'm doing ok.


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

GreenLightGo said:


> Means you're normal and you got a sidewall cut. Most people will get one eventually, particularly if they ride the lightweight tires like the Ikon, Racing Ralph, etc. I've yet to slice an Ikon but I did in a Racing Ralph 2.4 a few months back, only 3-4 rides on that one. I also sliced up an Armadillo casing Specialized commuter tire sidewall riding on the street. Many things out there we don't see while riding, I figure it's just part of the sport. Since I average less than 1 slice a year, I figure I'm doing ok.


+1 It's only a matter of time or terrain but everyone at some point will tear a sidewall. I think a lot of tires get bad reviews because people use them for things they were not intended for. If you chose to run ultra light race tires ( I do) then going in you have to understand that you are giving up durability and that you definitely have to "pay to play" cost wise


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Did my first race with the IKON front and rear yesterday at ORAMM. LOVED the tire and we got every condition possible during the race since it rained halfway through. Pavement, dry gravel, sandy soil, hardpack, loamy, wet, muddy, rocky, rooty, wet gravel, etc etc and they did excellent. Way better then my old Bontrager XR3. 

I'll certainly be keeping these on the race bike, and will probably put one on the back of my trail bike with an Ardent 2.4 on the front. 

-Tom


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

I've loved my IKON tires. They have been a huge improvement over the Ardents I was running previously. They are incredibly grippy and fast. Running tubeless with Stans on Mustang TLR rims. That said, the rear tire let go explosively on Saturday going over some loose rocky stuff - I heard and felt a concussive pop and this was the result. I'm not really sure what happened.

The tire is not pierced through the casing, it just looks like the tread separated from the wall of the casing.

Air was seeping out and would not seal.










EDIT : 126 total miles on this tire.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

I just destroyed my second ikon this year and I can't say I am too upset or suprised. I got around 600 (I am guessing miles) out of a super lightweight, low profile race tire. Tons of sharp rocks were the culprit. Once i threw a tube in i got two pinch flats in less than a few miles. I was out of the saddle when i hit the rocks and was shocked that they flatted. I hate tubes!!! Threw on an exo ignitor and went back to tubeless.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

newportl said:


> I've loved my IKON tires. They have been a huge improvement over the Ardents I was running previously. They are incredibly grippy and fast. Running tubeless with Stans on Mustang TLR rims. That said, the rear tire let go explosively on Saturday going over some loose rocky stuff - I heard and felt a concussive pop and this was the result. I'm not really sure what happened.
> 
> The tire is not pierced through the casing, it just looks like the tread separated from the wall of the casing.
> 
> ...


Could you contact the Maxxis warranty claims department regarding this tire? We would like to inspect the tire. http://www.maxxis.com/About-Maxxis/Contact-Us.aspx


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

bholwell said:


> Could you contact the Maxxis warranty claims department regarding this tire? We would like to inspect the tire. http://www.maxxis.com/About-Maxxis/Contact-Us.aspx


Done!


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

Any thoughts on the Nobby Nic 2.35 on front and the Ikon 2.2 on the back? Or do most think the Ikon's front and back would be better? I ride in Central Texas. By the way, I am also one of the few still riding with tubes. My LBS guy just hammers me everytime to go tubeless.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

Anybody? Anybody? I am so close to pulling the trigger on f and r Ikon Exo's at sale price. Just wanted some thoughts as to the Nobby Nic in front for a little more traction in my environment.


----------



## Fishlips (Jun 15, 2007)

If you are riding in a lot of loose conditions I personally would go with something a little meatier in the front. I like the Ikon as a rear tire, but like the Rocket Ron as my front tire.


----------



## OriginalDonk (Jul 8, 2009)

I do have to say that the Ikon has been really solid up front for me and is deceptively stable given the profile. It really holds in places where I initially thought I'd be pushing its limit. Definitely lovin' the volume as well. I've got to agree with fishlips about running something a little meatier up front if you're into the real loose or extremely chunky stuff where I might want to swap out any of these tires that prioritize rolling resistance (RaRa, NoNi, Ikon, Crossmark, etc.) for something with beefier side nobs unless I'm racing. Why not buy two and try F and R. If you don't like it, throw something beefier up there and move the front to the rear when the rear is toast?


----------



## tdoft (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm running a Schwalbe SS 2.2RaRa up front and a Crossmark in back on the dusty rocky Colorado front range. Trying to decide between the IKon and the RaRa to replace the Crosmark in the rear. Sound like the the Ikon Exo may be the winner...any comment from those who've run both are music to my ears


----------



## jschwart73 (May 1, 2007)

I've got 350 mi on my Ikon EXO up front, including 5 runs down the Downieville DH. Tread is great, but I have one spot on the sidewall with a bulge where there was a scrape against a rock. Not yet a sliced sidewall, but it is bulging under pressure so I expect a failure soon. 

Really though, I spent a week at Downieville and never once sliced a sidewall, had a snakebite or a burp and to me, that's enough durability on it's own up there. 

Tire is a little sketchy up front when things get dusty/powdery, but otherwise, it's been awesome, I have no complaints!


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

tdoft said:


> I'm running a Schwalbe SS 2.2RaRa up front and a Crossmark in back on the dusty rocky Colorado front range. Trying to decide between the IKon and the RaRa to replace the Crosmark in the rear. Sound like the the Ikon Exo may be the winner...any comment from those who've run both are music to my ears


You must have a great taste in tires. I'm running the exact same combo (SS ralph front/crossmark rear) and just ordered an ikon exo for the rear. I'll be racing the dakota 5-0 early september so figured something with more sidewall protection and no weight penalty would be a good choice. I'm still a huge fan of the crossmark, but recently punctured the sidewall in a few places so it seemed like the right time to try something new. Also picking up another snakeskin ralph for the front... still haven't found a better option for a slightly agressive but fast front tire.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I have the crossmark rear on my geared bike and the Ikon on my SS. I almost never ride the geared bike, so my opinion is spotty at best. I like the IKON better. After going down in flames with the non-EXO IKONs. The EXO IKONs have been holding up well.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

I've got my Ikon's mounted with sealant for about 2 weeks on my Specialized Roval SL's 29" wheels. Great tire, easy fit.

What I noticed that after about two days in my garage, the front and rear tire seem to sweat a lot at it's lowest point, where the sealant stands still at the bottom of the tire : even small water drops on the floor. 

Anybody else noticing this?


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

smokehouse4444 said:


> Anybody? Anybody? I am so close to pulling the trigger on f and r Ikon Exo's at sale price. Just wanted some thoughts as to the Nobby Nic in front for a little more traction in my environment.


IKON F/R is a solid combo. If you don't like the IKON up front, save it and use it to replace the rear in 7 years when the rear one wears out Nobby Nics are solid tires as well but they don't roll as fast as IKONs. I've been running IKON F/R all season on everything from buff singletrack to Black Diamond techy stuff and they're fantastic! I don't have a lot of dusty, powdery dirt where I ride so I can't give an opinion, but I've heard/read that that's about their only weakness. NN might be better up front if those are your normal conditions.

Oh, and go tubeless already:thumbsup:


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

DFYFZX said:


> IKON F/R is a solid combo. If you don't like the IKON up front, save it and use it to replace the rear in 7 years when the rear one wears out Nobby Nics are solid tires as well but they don't roll as fast as IKONs. I've been running IKON F/R all season on everything from buff singletrack to Black Diamond techy stuff and they're fantastic! I don't have a lot of dusty, powdery dirt where I ride so I can't give an opinion, but I've heard/read that that's about their only weakness. NN might be better up front if those are your normal conditions.
> 
> Oh, and go tubeless already:thumbsup:


Thanks so much for the response. I ride in Central Texas with a lot of hardpack, loose over hardpack, with LOTS of rock, a good bit of roots. I've had the RR's on my 26er wash out in the live oak leaves that have accumulated. That's why I was interested in the NNics...a little more bite for the looser stuff. I think I'm going to follow your most excellent suggestion and buy two IKON's. If I don't like the front, I can use it on down the line on the back.

I've finally been hammered on enough that I am starting to sway to the tubeless side. I'm going to have to research what to do, but I'm a'gonna make the switch I believe.


----------



## tdoft (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, I bought the Ikon Exo for retail at LBS. Starting to wonder if it's really 82 bones better than the Crossmark for a rear tire....or if I should take it back while I have the chance...?


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

They're awesome tires but I've never paid over $60 for one. Shop around online and save $20 unless you're anxious to get the thing mounted and ride


----------



## tdoft (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, itching to put that baby on for a ride tomorrow. What's an extra twenty bucks in the grand scale?


----------



## tdoft (Apr 7, 2011)

So I yanked the crossmark and replaced with the brand spankin new Ikon exo. VERY impressed!!!! The Ikon seems more supple-providing more grip and more cush than the Crossmark. For my Colorado front range riding the Ikon EXO rear and Racing Ralph Snakeskin front is fantastic!


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

Another bubble on the tread. Unfortunately, this is the second IKON that has done this to me and the third that I know of (exact bubble on a friend's tire). Tubeless on Bontrager Mustangs, with Stans. Approx 28-30psi. Rear tire. Rider weight 215. 165 miles.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

newportl said:


> Another bubble on the tread. Unfortunately, this is the second IKON that has done this to me and the third that I know of (exact bubble on a friend's tire). Tubeless on Bontrager Mustangs, with Stans. Approx 28-30psi. Rear tire. Rider weight 215. 165 miles.


Please contact the Warranty Department: (866) 509-7067


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

newportl said:


> Another bubble on the tread. Unfortunately, this is the second IKON that has done this to me and the third that I know of (exact bubble on a friend's tire). Tubeless on Bontrager Mustangs, with Stans. Approx 28-30psi. Rear tire. Rider weight 215. 165 miles.


EXO or non-EXO?


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

davidcarson48 said:


> exo or non-exo?


 exo.


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

bholwell said:


> Please contact the Warranty Department: (866) 509-7067


Thanks bholwell - I contacted the Maxxis warranty department last time (a few weeks ago - my first post in this thread a bit back) when I had the bubble on my first tire. They opened a case for me, but when I spoke to a rep she advised me that I should work through my LBS to warranty the tire. I did, and the LBS gave me a new Ikon. I took this tire back up there today and although they didn't give me new tire, they added it to the two they already had to send back to Maxxis with the same bubble mid tread (two of mine, and one from a buddy).


----------



## SnowPup (Sep 26, 2005)

funny, i've got one of those too! called maxxis and was told that they'd (whomever i spoke to) never heard of that before and to return to Universal Cycles and UC would send it back to maxxis. love the tire, but kind of a PITA! i'll have more in shipping charges than the cost of a new tire!

i should add: exo tire run tubeless on Flow w/ stans sealant. 29-33#'s.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

You guys with the bubbles are making me nervous. I swapped my tried and true rear crossmark for an ikon exo tonight, setup tubeless w/stans on a stans 355 rim. If only they offered the crossmark with exo and the higher quality rubber. Hopefully those were just from a bad batch.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

newportl said:


> Thanks bholwell - I contacted the Maxxis warranty department last time (a few weeks ago - my first post in this thread a bit back) when I had the bubble on my first tire. They opened a case for me, but when I spoke to a rep she advised me that I should work through my LBS to warranty the tire. I did, and the LBS gave me a new Ikon. I took this tire back up there today and although they didn't give me new tire, they added it to the two they already had to send back to Maxxis with the same bubble mid tread (two of mine, and one from a buddy).


Great, thanks for the info. Could you give me the name of the shop? I'd like to call them to speed up the warranty process. Thanks!


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

SnowPup said:


> funny, i've got one of those too! called maxxis and was told that they'd (whomever i spoke to) never heard of that before and to return to Universal Cycles and UC would send it back to maxxis. love the tire, but kind of a PITA! i'll have more in shipping charges than the cost of a new tire!
> 
> i should add: exo tire run tubeless on Flow w/ stans sealant. 29-33#'s.


Could you call back and tell them I (Bryan) requested that we deal directly with you, in order to get this tire back quickly? We'll issue a call tag so you won't be out any shipping charges.

Thanks!


----------



## SnowPup (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks Bryan, i'll do that.

interesting thing is i really, really like this tire. in fact i'm still running one in the rear (ardent up front). best combination of weight, volume and traction i have found for all-around mid-atlantic riding.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

SnowPup said:


> thanks Bryan, i'll do that.
> 
> interesting thing is i really, really like this tire. in fact i'm still running one in the rear (ardent up front). best combination of weight, volume and traction i have found for all-around mid-atlantic riding.


Good! We'll get you a new one, and you can keep enjoying it! I'm running that same combo on my 26" FS- it rips!


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

otmr said:


> I'm happy with what I have and don't feel squirrely in the rear on off camber turns or steep climbs. If the EXO Ignitor was 2.2 with the Ikon's volume I'd think about running Ignitor up front and Ikon rear but I haven't felt the need for a beefier front and I don't think I'd run a 2.1 up front and 2.2 rear. I've had SB8's and feel that the Ikon feels completely different.


I run the Ignitor front and Ikon rear on my 29er HT- I haven't noticed much of a difference in handling, etc. An alternate choice would be the Ardent 2.25 front - it has the same volume casing as the Ikon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

bholwell said:


> I run the Ignitor front and Ikon rear on my 29er HT- I haven't noticed much of a difference in handling, etc. An alternate choice would be the Ardent 2.25 front - it has the same volume casing as the Ikon.


Any chance of an EXO 2.25 Ardent soon?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

davidcarson48 said:


> Any chance of an EXO 2.25 Ardent soon?


I really can't answer questions like that. But right now I'm drawing up a list of potential new products for 2012 development. What would you guys like to see from Maxxis? Perhaps a new thread should be started.


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

bholwell said:


> Great, thanks for the info. Could you give me the name of the shop? I'd like to call them to speed up the warranty process. Thanks!


No prob -sending via PM.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

newportl said:


> No prob -sending via PM.


PM received. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2004)

FWIW, I have been running 2 Ikon EXO 2.2 tubeless on Flows with Caffe Latex sealant all summer with no bubbling.

Caffe Latex isn't very good at sealing punctures vs. Stans, but it might be easier on the rubber.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

bholwell said:


> I really can't answer questions like that. But right now I'm drawing up a list of potential new products for 2012 development. What would you guys like to see from Maxxis? Perhaps a new thread should be started.


29" Crossmark w/exo, 3C, and 120tpi PLEASE! I know there are a number of people on 29ers that would like a higher quality crossmark, just look at all the 26" bikes running them. The 2.2" casing from the ikon would be preferrable to the 2.1" as well.


----------



## OriginalDonk (Jul 8, 2009)

I've been running my EXO Ikons on Stans Crests with his sealant since March without any issues at all so I'm not sure it's a Stans vs. Caffe Latex issue. It looks like some air in the casing is expanding and causing some bubbling, maybe after a stint in a hot car? Not sure but good to see BHowell out in force dealing with things. I second the 120 TPI crossmark with the Ikon casing.


----------



## SnowPup (Sep 26, 2005)

i had the 'bubble' problem with one of my ikons, but it is one of three that i've been running with stans sealant for a long time. the other two have over 700 miles wit no problems.


----------



## BritMtnBiker (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a bubble on my EXO as well. Rode it for a month and then put a small hole in the tread which would not seal with Stans. Took it off and patched the hole and let it sit for two weeks while I used an old tire. Put it back on, and was all excited that my patch was holding and then saw a huge bubble on the tread in a different spot.

Bought it online so will ship back for another, hopefully. Very bummed as was planning on using it for my race day tire.

Was going to do some searching on the bubble thing, and interesting that im not the only one.

Also when I first bought this tire it came packaged and marked on the tire as a 29er, but was a 26" tire! Online vendor then was "out" of the tire after I contacted them and then had to buy from a different vendor for higher price. Lucky its a good tire....


----------



## JB1 (May 2, 2009)

Why is it on some of these pictures the logo on the tire says "MAXXIS" and on others it says "MAXXIS.com"? DId they change the logo in the middle of the production year?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

The team riders get the MAXXIS tires. The public gets the MAXXIS.com tires. The team tires are slightly lighter due to the shorter logo.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

smokehouse4444 said:


> Any thoughts on the Nobby Nic 2.35 on front and the Ikon 2.2 on the back? Or do most think the Ikon's front and back would be better? I ride in Central Texas. By the way, I am also one of the few still riding with tubes. My LBS guy just hammers me everytime to go tubeless.


Did you wind up going with the Nobby Nic? I live down the road in SA and will being dealing with a lot those slippery live oak leaves when I start riding again next week.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

davidcarson48 said:


> The team riders get the MAXXIS tires. The public gets the MAXXIS.com tires. The team tires are slightly lighter due to the shorter logo.


Haha, not quite. We changed the hotpatch design to just say "MAXXIS" instead of "MAXXIS.com". The change was rolling, with the new design replacing the older as the old hotpatches ran out.


----------



## JB1 (May 2, 2009)

bholwell said:


> Haha, not quite. We changed the hotpatch design to just say "MAXXIS" instead of "MAXXIS.com". The change was rolling, with the new design replacing the older as the old hotpatches ran out.


Thanks. I was just wondering if there was a difference. I noticed that the 3C logo changed also (on the Maxxis website at least, looks like you added "max speed" next to it.)


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

JB1 said:


> Thanks. I was just wondering if there was a difference. I noticed that the 3C logo changed also (on the Maxxis website at least, looks like you added "max speed" next to it.)


Yes, "Maxx Speed" will be the "Cross Country" triple compound configuration used on the Ikon. "Maxx Grip" will be the name of the current DH 3C configuration. And "Maxx Terra" is the new, "intermediate" triple compound configuration.

Technology


----------



## leverick (Jul 3, 2006)

I raced a set of Ikons Tubeless with Stans this summer and really liked the performance. The rear blistered earlier in the summer. My LBS told me that by using Stans it Vetoed the warranty. I just noticed this blister today on my remaining Ikon that I ran out front all summer. Looks like above that Maxxis might cover this after all?

Cheers, Leverick


----------



## dogshine (Jul 9, 2009)

leverick said:


> I raced a set of Ikons Tubeless with Stans this summer and really liked the performance. The rear blistered earlier in the summer. My LBS told me that by using Stans it Vetoed the warranty. I just noticed this blister today on my remaining Ikon that I ran out front all summer. Looks like above that Maxxis might cover this after all?
> 
> Cheers, Leverick


oh man... i have two of these in my garage waiting for a new set of wheels... i hope this doesn't happen to me!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

bholwell said:


> Yes, "Maxx Speed" will be the "Cross Country" triple compound configuration used on the Ikon. "Maxx Grip" will be the name of the current DH 3C configuration. And "Maxx Terra" is the new, "intermediate" triple compound configuration.
> 
> Technology


This was smart. Good marketing using the double X in Maxx to differentiate the compounds.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

leverick said:


> I raced a set of Ikons Tubeless with Stans this summer and really liked the performance. The rear blistered earlier in the summer. My LBS told me that by using Stans it Vetoed the warranty. I just noticed this blister today on my remaining Ikon that I ran out front all summer. Looks like above that Maxxis might cover this after all?
> 
> Cheers, Leverick


Leverick, yes, just give the Warranty Department a call at (866) 509-7067 and they'll take care of you.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

I thought Stan's claims they use no ammonia in their sealant? If that's the case, what's causing the blistering of the tires?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

dogshine said:


> oh man... i have two of these in my garage waiting for a new set of wheels... i hope this doesn't happen to me!!!!


Honestly, I don't think there's much to worry about. We've only received a handful of tires with this type of failure so far, but they've all been very well-worn and used with Stan's.


----------



## leverick (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks BHolwell, I'll give them a call.


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

Third Ikon with Stans - third blister. Less than 150 miles this time. Very little wear on the tire. Warranted through shop - they are sending to QBP who is then sending to Maxxis.

I love this tire, but I'm going to have to try something else.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

newportl said:


> Third Ikon with Stans - third blister. Less than 150 miles this time. Very little wear on the tire. Warranted through shop - they are sending to QBP who is then sending to Maxxis.
> 
> I love this tire, but I'm going to have to try something else.


There is a 60 tpi version, or you can try Caffe Latex or make your own sealant as well.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

How is the size of the 2.2 ikon compared to the 2.1 ignitor? I just trashed my rear ignitor 2.1 but have a brand new one on the front i was thinging about running the ikon rear and the ignitor front just wondering how close in sizing they are.


----------



## FotoJesse (Dec 26, 2009)

hitechredneck said:


> How is the size of the 2.2 ikon compared to the 2.1 ignitor? I just trashed my rear ignitor 2.1 but have a brand new one on the front i was thinging about running the ikon rear and the ignitor front just wondering how close in sizing they are.


The Ikon has a higher volume casing so it is a larger tire for sure.

For those with the blistering issues where are you located? I am in Fl and have been running Ikons tubeless with Stans for 6+ months and have not experienced any blistering. They are now my favorite tire. Planning on buying another set to put on my race wheels when the S-Works Renegades I have on em now are done. Can't say enough about how good the Ikons have been for me. Great tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

FotoJesse said:


> The Ikon has a higher volume casing so it is a larger tire for sure.
> 
> For those with the blistering issues where are you located? I am in Fl and have been running Ikons tubeless with Stans for 6+ months and have not experienced any blistering. They are now my favorite tire. Planning on buying another set to put on my race wheels when the S-Works Renegades I have on em now are done. Can't say enough about how good the Ikons have been for me. Great tires.


There are several pics posted in the thread. All the same. .. right in the middle of the tread. The EXO version has worked without a problem, so far, for me.


----------



## In Hiding (Sep 27, 2009)

Where can I buy these online preferably from Europe?


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

bholwell said:


> An alternate choice would be the Ardent 2.25 front - it has the same volume casing as the Ikon.


This is true? I guess it is coming from the horse's mouth, I just want reassurance.

It seems implausible because an ardent is 150g heavier than an exo Ikon and the ikon looks knobbier to me. Where is the weight difference coming from?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

I think the Ardent is a 60 TPI tire; the Ikon is 120. The Ardent definitely has taller knobs than the Ikon, too. Those two reasons are probably the majority of the weight difference.

I wouldn't do a Ardent here in NJ...without the EXO casing...too many rocks.


----------



## Fishlips (Jun 15, 2007)

To add more data points, my rear Ikon lasted blistered after six months of use with Stans sealant the entire time. The tire was pretty warn out at that point, so I don't feel like I was cheated out of anything. Love the tire, may wait to see if blistering remains a problem with Stans before getting another one though.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Gilarider said:


> This is true? I guess it is coming from the horse's mouth, I just want reassurance.
> 
> It seems implausible because an ardent is 150g heavier than an exo Ikon and the ikon looks knobbier to me. Where is the weight difference coming from?


David is right; the Ardent uses a 60 tpi casing (although the 120 tpi casing plus Exo is about the same weight)- most all of the weight is in the amount of rubber used (the heaviest component of the tire. The Ardent definitely has more knobbage, and the base layer of rubber is thicker.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Fishlips said:


> To add more data points, my rear Ikon lasted blistered after six months of use with Stans sealant the entire time. The tire was pretty warn out at that point, so I don't feel like I was cheated out of anything. Love the tire, may wait to see if blistering remains a problem with Stans before getting another one though.


Even though your tire is worn out, please feel free to contact the Warranty Dept. I'm trying to gather more data points in order to make a determination for the cause of this type of failure.


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

bholwell said:


> Even though your tire is worn out, please feel free to contact the Warranty Dept. I'm trying to gather more data points in order to make a determination for the cause of this type of failure.


Its awesome to see this type of representation in the forums. Thanks for the support Bruce.

Been running an Ikon on the rear since Dec and on the front since April. The rear has alot of mileage on it and still going strong. I still can't believe how well these tire work on everything. Been running them tubeless on P35 rims with homebrew sealant since day one. The rear has 6 pin holes and an 1/16" knob tear in it. The inner edges of the side knobs on the rear are just starting to show a little feathering. There is no noticeable wear on the center knobs. Sidewall has held up well in the rocks of Monte Sano, Huntsville and Kansas City area.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

See the "maxxis.com" in yellow. A black sharpie takes care of that. I do like the white maxxis logos better that I've seen in recent coverage.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

I've had quite a few rides with the Ikon and can see why it gets positive reviews. In the dry it's fantastic. It rolls well, and grips nicely even when the hardpack is covered with loose gravel.

In the wet I found that it didn't cope as well as the Racing Ralph or the Fast Trak.

I've gone back to Ralphs until the drier months when I'll retest.


----------



## Jenssig (Sep 4, 2011)

Any recomendations: I´m getting 2012 Super Fly, do you guys have any recomendations for rear tire, unfortunatly I have to be nailed soon  in the front.
The bike has: Bontrager 29-1 Expert, 29x2.2" ! !


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I wish i would have gotten the EXO version! 
One ride 11 miles in Colorado front range and have 2 half inch cuts in the side wall of the exc tire. So 2 whole rides on my ikon and it is dead. I have ridden the same trails with S works tires and not cut a side wall before. This has to be the Worst sidewall I have ever ridden. I have ignitors, larsens, highrollers, advantages all in the non EXO side wall and never ripped them before. Im not sure what makes it so paper thin and delicate, but if you ride rocky trails do yourself a huge favor and get the EXO. Even if you have ridden the non EXO version of the other maxxis product this tire is like a glass doll compared to them.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

hitechredneck said:


> I wish i would have gotten the EXO version!
> One ride 11 miles in Colorado front range and have 2 half inch cuts in the side wall of the exc tire. So 2 whole rides on my ikon and it is dead. I have ridden the same trails with S works tires and not cut a side wall before. This has to be the Worst sidewall I have ever ridden. I have ignitors, larsens, highrollers, advantages all in the non EXO side wall and never ripped them before. Im not sure what makes it so paper thin and delicate, but if you ride rocky trails do yourself a huge favor and get the EXO. Even if you have ridden the non EXO version of the other maxxis product this tire is like a glass doll compared to them.


It's probably because the sidewalls are fatter than the knobs extend. Get an Ikon with the EXO sidewalls. I was up in CO a few months ago and my Ikon's worked great up there!


----------



## chtorres2 (May 29, 2010)

Has anyone been able to compare the Ikon Exo 2.2 vs. the Specialized The Captain Control 2.2 as a rear wheel. Beside the obvious in weight difference Ikons 540 grams and The captains 670 grams im more interested in the feel of the tire like how well the tire sticks and grips in different trail conditions? Which has less rolling resistance? Which of the tires hass a bigger footprint? Im trying to make up my mind which one to choose after I wear out my Kenda Slant 6 which will be really soon. Thanks guys


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I finally succumbed to the egg. My tires still have a ton of use left, but this egg has killed my rear tire prematurely. I did use stans, and had about 300 miles on tire but these things wear awesome.


----------



## JB1 (May 2, 2009)

So should we start a new thread titled "What tire should I switch to after my Ikon develops the egg?"
So far love this tire. Only use it in the rear. Hoping the tumor doesnt develop.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Adim_X said:


> I finally succumbed to the egg. My tires still have a ton of use left, but this egg has killed my rear tire prematurely. I did use stans, and had about 300 miles on tire but these things wear awesome.


It's looking like a bad batch. Please call the warranty department.


----------



## rogeronquest (Jan 3, 2008)

Any one as the Ikon on the front?


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

rogeronquest said:


> Any one as the Ikon on the front?


Yep, been running one up front since April. Have had one on the back since December. Love them both.

May have to retire the rear though. It has had a puncture right at the inside base of an edge knob. It stopped holding air last week and after cleaning out the tire and starting with new sealant, it still won't hold air while riding on it.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

jd1072 said:


> In mid-December I picked up a new Maxxis Ikon EXO 2.2 (sidewall protection - 570grams, 29er). I know you're thinking a couple months can't qualify for a long term review, but they have been a hard couple of months on the tire.
> 
> I am running the tire tubeless (as a rear only) on a Reynolds Topo carbon wheel at 23-26psi depending on conditions. I've been very happy with it so far. I have several races on it including:
> 
> ...


What tire would you recomend if I'm looking for all the positives (fast and gripy tread patern) of the icon but I would like a bit more width and volume.


----------



## jd1072 (Mar 15, 2009)

AMCAT said:


> What tire would you recomend if I'm looking for all the positives (fast and gripy tread patern) of the icon but I would like a bit more width and volume.


Well it's not as fast, but you won't find one as quick that's bigger. The closest you'll find that I've used is the Racing Ralph 2.4, or the WTB Weirwolf LT 2.55. Both of those are very fast for the amount of volume they have and I liked using them for different conditions. That said, the Ikon has A LOT of volume for a 2.2. Not necessarily in width, but it's a tall tire and provides a very nice ride at the 21-24 PSI pressures I run.


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

*IKON's SUCK!*

I know many on this forum rave about these tires , so based on the love here I mounted an EXO on the rear tubeless. 
Ride # 1: Not a high volume tire. Need to inflate to around 35 minimum to negate the squishiness on this tire, sticks like velcro to hardpack, sucks in anything wet, slides everywhere.

Ride # 2. hating the" low volumeness" & sucks in the sand.

ride # 3. On an alpine trail & once we hit the rock gardens this tire shreds like tissue paper. PFFFFFFFFTTTTT! torn knobs. Thank god I have a tube & my buddy has a pump.

next day It's in Monday's garbage pickup.

Now I need a REAL tire that has the cajones to make it over three rides, I've heard good thing about the Conti Traill King...........


----------



## mkk (Jan 7, 2011)

bridger said:


> I know many on this forum rave about these tires , so based on the love here I mounted an EXO on the rear tubeless.
> Ride # 1: Not a high volume tire. Need to inflate to around 35 minimum to negate the squishiness on this tire, sticks like velcro to hardpack, sucks in anything wet, slides everywhere.
> 
> Ride # 2. hating the" low volumeness" & sucks in the sand.
> ...


Try the Panaracer CG XC: high volume, traction, and bomber.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

So I have had some IKON's sitting around for a while waiting to be mounted on some C29SSMAX rims. First time installing tires tubeless. I was amazed at how easy it was. I watched a couple youtube videos, made a call to a buddy who had a clue and after using the soapy water I pumped them up (compressor)--pop-pop-pop, they pumped right up (had to reset one bead twice). After letting them sit overnight I put in 2.5 ounces of stans (hope not too much), pumped back up, did the shake and wiggle and voila! No dripping, bubbling, weeping or seeping. Hoping that the blistering bug does not catch up with me but the frame does not arrive until this weekend so I will be watching this thread (and others) closely.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

I really like my Ikon's (eXC). Big fan off the Conti. Race Kings 2.2 as well, but the Ikon's are more easy to set up tubeless. And the sidewalls are not that paper-thin as with the RaceKing's.

Anybody tried both versions ? ( eXC and the EXO)

Curious about the actual weight difference and performance.....


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

mkk said:


> Try the Panaracer CG XC: high volume, traction, and bomber.


Bought 'em, aired them up tubeless, gonna try 'em tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Dex11 said:


> Anybody tried both versions ? ( eXC and the EXO)
> 
> Curious about the actual weight difference and performance.....


The posted weights are pretty accurate. The Exo-Protection adds roughly 60 grams. I prefer the Exo for the rear and non-Exo eXC for the front, unless I'm racing a tame course without many rocks. I've found that I can go a couple psi lower with the Exo on the rear before I get too much sidewall squirm / tire roll in hard corners.


----------



## sjees (Mar 28, 2009)

In Hiding said:


> Where can I buy these online preferably from Europe?


r2 bike in Germany has them.


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

mkk said:


> Try the Panaracer CG XC: high volume, traction, and bomber.


Thanks for the recommendation bro. i'm lovin' the CG on the rear, very fast, excellent traction on hardpack & loose, breeze to set up tubeless w/ Stan's. 10x better than the Ikon all around. With a Rampage on the front, this is my new favorite set up.


----------



## mkk (Jan 7, 2011)

bridger said:


> Thanks for the recommendation bro. i'm lovin' the CG on the rear, very fast, excellent traction on hardpack & loose, breeze to set up tubeless w/ Stan's. 10x better than the Ikon all around. With a Rampage on the front, this is my new favorite set up.


Hey, that's great! I think it's my favorite rear tire that I've tried- there's been quite a few. Not really a light tire, but it has everything else I'm looking for. I run it with a Nobby Nic up front and really like the combo. Glad it's working out for you.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

@bholwell:

what is your rider weight and what pressure you run ?

Still trying to find the "sweet spot" :thumbsup:

Thx....


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Dex11 said:


> @bholwell:
> 
> what is your rider weight and what pressure you run ?
> 
> ...


I used to weigh around 165, now I'm closer to 170 (getting a little soft around the mid-section!)

I'm usually between 20-22psi front, 26-28psi rear. Crest rims.


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm 165lb and I run 20F/26Rpsi on P35 rims (35mm) wide. I just finished building a set of wheels with Crest rims and will probably have to go up a few psi to combat tire squirm, but we'll see.

Generally, the wider the rim, the lower the pressure can be without squirm. I could go as low as 22-23 in the rear, but I don't like how it handles.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Thx ! :thumbsup:

Will try it.....

Any chance you could tell some more about new tires coming out ?


----------



## staylor (Aug 30, 2007)

chtorres2 said:


> Has anyone been able to compare the Ikon Exo 2.2 vs. the Specialized The Captain Control 2.2 as a rear wheel. Beside the obvious in weight difference Ikons 540 grams and The captains 670 grams im more interested in the feel of the tire like how well the tire sticks and grips in different trail conditions? Which has less rolling resistance? Which of the tires hass a bigger footprint? Im trying to make up my mind which one to choose after I wear out my Kenda Slant 6 which will be really soon. Thanks guys


I had a set of Ikon EXO 2.2's on my SS hardtail, I put then on at the start of the year. They finally wore out 3wks ago but I put a lot of abuse into both tires. I did three 24hr Solo's and one 100km race on them and a TON of riding and training in a variety of conditions.

For the end season riding I replaced them with an Ardent 2.4 up front and a Captain Control 2.2 on the back.

Comparing the Ikon EXO to The Captain Control - The Captain has better grip but I don't think it rolls as fast. I'm not sure on the dirt footprint (the portion actually touching dirt) but the Captain is wider overall as I had to move the slider back on my Lynskey Ridgeline due to the more agressive outer edge knobs on The Captain rubbing against my chainstays as I SS mashed up steep hills.

I've used a variety of Specialized tires in the past and some of them are really good. I don't think you can go wrong with The Captain as long as you can accept the weight penalty.


----------



## pktrain (Dec 10, 2007)

bholwell said:


> It's looking like a bad batch. Please call the warranty department.


I'm psyched about picking up a set of Ikon EXO 29's...has the bubble/tumor issue been resolved? Are the batches all good now?


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

AMCAT said:


> What tire would you recomend if I'm looking for all the positives (fast and gripy tread patern) of the icon but I would like a bit more width and volume.


Ardent 2.4. Huge tire that still rolls quite well. I use this as a front tire with the Ikon in the back.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

ktm520 said:


> Its awesome to see this type of representation in the forums. Thanks for the support Bruce.
> 
> Been running an Ikon on the rear since Dec and on the front since April. The rear has alot of mileage on it and still going strong. I still can't believe how well these tire work on everything. Been running them tubeless on P35 rims with homebrew sealant since day one. The rear has 6 pin holes and an 1/16" knob tear in it. The inner edges of the side knobs on the rear are just starting to show a little feathering. There is no noticeable wear on the center knobs. Sidewall has held up well in the rocks of Monte Sano, Huntsville and Kansas City area.


Ditto on the thanks to Bryan.

Monte Sano will let you know that you mounted the wrong tires in a hurry. This place is brutal on tires.


----------



## gorillawitts (Oct 25, 2011)

Has anyone else had problems with the sidewalls on the EXO version just giving out? I was riding yesterday had less than 12 miles on a new set of ikon EXO's and the sidewall tore out. I couldn't have hit anything hard as I didn't even feel a bump, just the air rushing past my right leg as the air let out. It was about 1/2 inch long from the outside knobs down. Stan's couldn't seal it (and I would not expect it to for a slit of this size in the side wall.)

Not sure if this is covered by warranty because 1) I don't even know if I hit anything for sure but it was a rock trail 2) I was running Stan's and sealant technically voids the warranty


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think you are out of luck on being covered under warranty. I had the exact thing happend to me and i credit it to low tire pressure and a hitting a tiny rock on the sidewall that must have just gotten it in the perfect spot, actually not so perfect spot.

I have come to realize if i am going to run a super lightweight tire in rocky techy conditions that I am rolling the dice. I switched back to the ignitor but i have ruined two of those when i tore a knob off and since i am tubeless the tire is done. I went back to the ikon again and have had great luck this time with the last two i have been running in back. I use to complain about replacing my truck tires, i keep my mouth shut because after i did the math for tires this year on my bike :madman::madman::madman:



gorillawitts said:


> Has anyone else had problems with the sidewalls on the EXO version just giving out? I was riding yesterday had less than 12 miles on a new set of ikon EXO's and the sidewall tore out. I couldn't have hit anything hard as I didn't even feel a bump, just the air rushing past my right leg as the air let out. It was about 1/2 inch long from the outside knobs down. Stan's couldn't seal it (and I would not expect it to for a slit of this size in the side wall.)
> 
> Not sure if this is covered by warranty because 1) I don't even know if I hit anything for sure but it was a rock trail 2) I was running Stan's and sealant technically voids the warranty


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

I couldn't be happier with my Ikon up front. It blows me away how such a light and fast tire can grip on loose rocks/gravel. The only time I felt like it wasn't enough tire this year was in a section of steep softball size rubble, where I was wishing I had a motorcycle tires. 

3 Months riding 3 times a week on single track and my Ikon (with tube) is still looking great. 

Thinking about going to one in the back, rather than a crossmark next year.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

*Im not buying It....*



bridger said:


> I know many on this forum rave about these tires , so based on the love here I mounted an EXO on the rear tubeless.
> Ride # 1: Not a high volume tire. Need to inflate to around 35 minimum to negate the squishiness on this tire, sticks like velcro to hardpack, sucks in anything wet, slides everywhere.
> 
> Ride # 2. hating the" low volumeness" & sucks in the sand.
> ...


#1 been running Ikons for several months now and is nice high volume at 23 front 26rear psi combo.

#2 "low volumeness" ? your either being sarcastic or dont have a clue... & I ride more sand in a week here in FL than you prob will in your lifetime. Let me tell you the Ikon's perform as well or better IN SAND than dozens of other tires Ive run.

#3 My trails consist of; tons of fast drops, jumps, rock gardens and more, I blast through it all, and in 4 months have yet to have any burp or failure of any kind with my Ikon EXO's.

Nothing you said was true, you sound like you work for a rival manufacturer or have a personal beef with Maxxis


----------



## jschwart73 (May 1, 2007)

Ace5high said:


> #1 been running Ikons for several months now and is nice high volume at 23 front 26rear psi combo.
> 
> #2 "low volumeness" ? your either being sarcastic or dont have a clue... & I ride more sand in a week here in FL than you prob will in your lifetime. Let me tell you the Ikon's perform as well or better IN SAND than dozens of other tires Ive run.
> 
> ...


Or, both of you are right and have just had decidedly different experiences with the tire.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I thought it kinda sucked in sandy stuff here in Colorado. And didn't break worth a crap in steep stuff if it was not rock hard and dry. Also I think the word " alpine rocks" ( which you lack in FL.) is where the tire shreds apart. Mine was not the EXO but was toast in 3 rides. 1 of them a road ride. 
Some ride more aggressive then others and call rock gardens different things. So both of you will be right on your conclusions. But to call him a liar because he does agree with your findings is retarded. So since I agree with most of what he said that 2vs.1 right? So would that make you just a Maxxis fanboy that will back ip there product to the end just because you spent your money on it? I think not but it does sound silly doesn't it? 
Different strokes for different folks and different places that you ride at. 


I tapped that


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

It's kind of funny. I got a set of IKONs EXOs in July to use as my primary race tires. I like them for everything but my local trails, although they've been pretty wet for the last few months, so that's probably why.

I just wish, though, that the tire industry would have a standard for measuring tire width (i.e. either everyone measures the width of the casing, or everyone measures the width of the knobs). These tires are definitely not 2.2" wide. More like 2.1" (casing width). It is very tall, and very comfortable, but I think that extra 0.1" of width would be pretty cool. A very good tire all in all. Will probably be getting more for next year.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

PAmtbiker said:


> I just wish, though, that the tire industry would have a standard for measuring tire width (i.e. either everyone measures the width of the casing, or everyone measures the width of the knobs). These tires are definitely not 2.2" wide. More like 2.1" (casing width). It is very tall, and very comfortable, but I think that extra 0.1" of width would be pretty cool. A very good tire all in all. Will probably be getting more for next year.


This never gets old... A tire's width will depend on many factors, including the rim width, the inflation pressure, and the tire's age.

The Ikon's width on a 19mm internal width UST rim at 30 psi
(54.22mm = 2.135 inches)










The Ikon's width on a 19mm internal width UST rim at 65 psi
(55.85mm - 2.199 inches)










If you look closely on the sidewall of the Ikon, there is a marking saying "recommended use 21mm rim". Of course, running the Ikon on a narrower rim is fine. On a 21mm width internal rim (ZTR Crest), my Ikon Exo measures 56.12mm (2.209 inches) at 28 psi.

BTW, one should never measure a tire immediately after mounting it.


----------



## Ryyder (Oct 29, 2011)

PAmtbiker said:


> It's kind of funny. I got a set of IKONs EXOs in July to use as my primary race tires. I like them for everything but my local trails, although they've been pretty wet for the last few months, so that's probably why.
> 
> I just wish, though, that the tire industry would have a standard for measuring tire width (i.e. either everyone measures the width of the casing, or everyone measures the width of the knobs). These tires are definitely not 2.2" wide. More like 2.1" (casing width). It is very tall, and very comfortable, but I think that extra 0.1" of width would be pretty cool. A very good tire all in all. Will probably be getting more for next year.


I agree, I dont like being surprised when it comes to actual tire width


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

hitechredneck said:


> I thought it kinda sucked in sandy stuff here in Colorado. And didn't break worth a crap in steep stuff if it was not rock hard and dry. Also I think the word " alpine rocks" ( which you lack in FL.) is where the tire shreds apart. Mine was not the EXO but was toast in 3 rides. 1 of them a road ride.
> Some ride more aggressive then others and call rock gardens different things. So both of you will be right on your conclusions. But to call him a liar because he does agree with your findings is retarded. So since I agree with most of what he said that 2vs.1 right? So would that make you just a Maxxis fanboy that will back ip there product to the end just because you spent your money on it? I think not but it does sound silly doesn't it?
> Different strokes for different folks and different places that you ride at.
> 
> I tapped that


I didn't say he was outright lair, but not telling the whole story or something. Its not just "my opinion vs his" because of the way he worded what he said... lets recap:

He hated how "low volumeness" the Ikon is, thats just not a true statement.

"It sucks is sand" - Thats not a true statement either, I ride them everyday in sand.

"we hit the rock gardens this tire shreds like tissue paper" - that maybe true, but as we all know this is not a DH tire in the first place. I do actually run these on sharp technical Rock Gardens and they have taken a beating in the rocks, Im surprised at how well they have held up for months of this so far.

I quote again its "not a Real tire"... this is total bs. Ikon is a racing tire that does all the above surprisingly well. Just because it cant hang with 1000gram DH tires doesn't make it a piece of garbage.

Considering these statements, I was easy on him 

BTW - many had similar experience to you with non Exo. The EXO is a different story


----------



## tmc1171 (Nov 10, 2010)

600+ miles on my Ikons and still look good. At least 100 miles on road, too


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

I've spent the last few weeks on and off reading various threads on which tires to go with on my new wheel set. (240 hubs and the new Stan's Arch rims). For my style of riding I've decided to go with Icons.

I have to add that I'm extremely impress with Bryan and Maxxis and how he has stepped up where any issues are concerned. I've spent a lot of time lurking on bicycling forums and I've never see someone from a Mfgr step up to the plate like Maxxis. It's pretty obvious their R & D is serious about taking care of it's customers.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi,

does the EXO has only the sidewall buffed-up or is the bead also reinforced (TL ready, sort-to-say?)

Thanks


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

So this is what I have gathered about the Ikon (which WAS my favorite tire).

1. if you use stans it's probably going to eventually develop the blistering/bubbling you see here on this thread.

2. maxxis appear to have a great employee that even comes on this thread and gives some nice info about the ikon.(thank you bhowel)

3. If you know anyone that works in a bikeshop ask them how much they enjoy dealing with QBP in regards to the ikon and sealant.. according to maxxis sealant voids the warranty. Matter of fact, Per bhowels suggestions on this thread I contacted maxxis to setup a warranty only to get this email back.

_Thank you for contacting Maxxis.

We are sorry to hear about the trouble you are having with your Ikon tire. Please return the tire to where it was originally purchased to begin the warranty claims process. You may also refer to our complete warranty policy by following the link below:

/Bicycle/Bicycle-Warranty.aspx]Bicycle Warranty

Please note that Maxxis does not condone the use of sealant of any sort. Use of sealant will void any and all warranty.

If you have any further questions about this process, you may also contact our warranty department at (866) 509-7067.

We hope this information helps, and again we apologize for the trouble you are having with your tire.

Sincerely,

Maxxis Support Team 
_

I have now been through 2 Ikons that both blistered. Teammates have also been through multiple ikons that blistered. Long story short. We've switched over to specialized fasttrack (2012 version) because they are just as light and most importantly THEY WONT VOID YOUR WARRANTY IF YOU USE SEALANT.

Maxxis: You've got a problem with this tire. Don't think so?? ask QBP. You are also dreaming if you think that the people you are specifically making these tires for (competitive XC riders/racers) use tubes. It's specifically this ikon rubber, because on my urban bike I've had stans in my maxxis HolyRollers for over 3yrs now and those never ever blister.

Sucks i am out $55.00x3 because of these defective tires, and also friends/teammates that I have suggested these tires too. haha they were all happy to see it happen on mine finally because I was giving them a hard time telling them "you must have got the bad batch". Looks like they are all bad batches.

BTW you will know that your ikon will blister when you start seeing what looks like water spots all over the tire. My friend saw that on my first one and goes "you are about to get some bubbles on your tire" and I asked him how he knew that. He said "that's the exact thing my previous 2 did just before the bubble came out". Not sure if that info helps maxxis or not, but I don't think it matters at this point.

I will miss you ikon.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

*Don't throw away your Ikons*



combfilter said:


> So this is what I have gathered about the Ikon (which WAS my favorite tire).
> 
> 1. if you use stans it's probably going to eventually develop the blistering/bubbling you see here on this thread.
> 
> ...


Combfilter,

I'm not sure if that email was sent by our sales team or our Warranty Department. The Warranty Department knows we are making exceptions to our warranty policy in the instances of tread separation, and I think the sales team does also, so I'll need to look into the matter. Did you state in your email that your tire had blisters (in other words, were they aware that it was a tread separation issue?)

Sorry for the frustration. Please call the Tech Center at (866) 509-7067 to begin the claims process.


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

Not sure this has been answered already but I just bought a pair of Maxxis Ikons and I plan to set them up tubeless on my newly purchased Sun Ringle Charger Experts which have a rim width of 28mm. I saw bholwell mention "If you look closely on the sidewall of the Ikon, there is a marking saying "recommended use 21mm rim"". 

Is this going to be a problem? Does this tire perform better on a narrower rim? I'm a little worried now - these tires aint cheap!


----------



## ARIZycle (Nov 18, 2009)

I bought 4 Icons in the past year and of the 4, 3 have developed blisters. I have a feeling that the 4th will do the same, but I just recently put it on and have yet to see the final outcome. I bought 1 at a local LBS and 3 online at one time. I have yet to return any of them via shipping, but will. The tire I bought locally was the only tire that was used on the front and the one which lasted the longest. This tire was the one that developed the latest blister. I purchased it sometime last summer, but it still has plenty of tread left. It hooks up awesomely out here in the desert and would hate to abandon this tire, but will if they don't hold up.


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

ARIZycle said:


> I bought 4 Icons in the past year and of the 4, 3 have developed blisters. I have a feeling that the 4th will do the same, but I just recently put it on and have yet to see the final outcome. I bought 1 at a local LBS and 3 online at one time. I have yet to return any of them via shipping, but will. The tire I bought locally was the only tire that was used on the front and the one which lasted the longest. This tire was the one that developed the latest blister. I purchased it sometime last summer, but it still has plenty of tread left. It hooks up awesomely out here in the desert and would hate to abandon this tire, but will if they don't hold up.


Jeez...

Just to be clear, the sealant causes the blisters or this would occur even when running tubes? :skep:


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

ARIZycle said:


> I bought 4 Icons in the past year and of the 4, 3 have developed blisters.


Were you using Stan's sealant with them?


----------



## ARIZycle (Nov 18, 2009)

Stugotz said:


> Were you using Stan's sealant with them?


No, I am/was using Slime Pro.


----------



## ARIZycle (Nov 18, 2009)

KVW said:


> Jeez...
> 
> Just to be clear, the sealant causes the blisters or this would occur even when running tubes? :skep:


I have no idea, but it seems as if the plys of the tire are separating within the tire. As if there is not enough adhesive/heat or whatever bonds it all together during the tire making process.


----------



## staylor (Aug 30, 2007)

Just saw this thread. I hope I get lucky with the 2 x Ikon EXO's I ordered this morning for a Solo entry at 24hrs of OP.

I ran the same set of Ikon EXO's on my SS 29'er all last year and they took a massive amount of abuse, performing well in trg and racing all kinds of endurance events.

Sadly there's so much snow and cold weather up here that I won't get much of a chance to check the new Ikon's out before I fly down to Tucson. Fingers crossed they perform as well as they have in other races.


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

Can some one who's experiencing these blistering issues actually post some pictures of it please?


----------



## ARIZycle (Nov 18, 2009)

KVW said:


> Can some one who's experiencing these blistering issues actually post some pictures of it please?


I would if i could figure out how to attach images to this site.


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

KVW said:


> Can some one who's experiencing these blistering issues actually post some pictures of it please?


Go back about 5 or 6 pages and you will find them.


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

Stugotz said:


> Go back about 5 or 6 pages and you will find them.


I take it you mean this?



newportl said:


> I've loved my IKON tires. They have been a huge improvement over the Ardents I was running previously. They are incredibly grippy and fast. Running tubeless with Stans on Mustang TLR rims. That said, the rear tire let go explosively on Saturday going over some loose rocky stuff - I heard and felt a concussive pop and this was the result. I'm not really sure what happened.
> 
> The tire is not pierced through the casing, it just looks like the tread separated from the wall of the casing.
> 
> ...


That sucks... now i have serious second thoughts. :skep: I might return one for now and just run one in the rear to see what happens. If a blow out occurs, it is of course a hellva lot easy to handle when it's the rear tire that goes than the front, especially if you're cornering. :eekster:

It's funny because when I ordered these, I had to order for two difference places because the first shop only had one in stock. The second tire I got from, Bike Bling. But Bike Bling was sitting on my order because they didn't have it in stock either. Normally I'd be a bit annoyed, but in this case I thought oh good, I'll call em real quick and cancel that order!

I call them and the guy says, "oh that went out today actually". So I ask them what's their return policy. He asked, "why do you want to return it already, you haven't even got it yet?" I tell him that people are reporting on mtbr that their failing and it has me spooked. Wow... that got him started on a rant about how I shouldn't trust what ppl say on mtbr. There's no accountability, anyone can post anything, and how they have nothing but positive feedback over the hundreds of maxxis tires they sell (Kenda being a different story) ... basically that mtbr is full of **** and to at least give it a try.

Now I understand it's possible that people can come on here with an agenda... and I would be suspicious normally, especially if that person mentions 'what other tire they are switching to' like combfilter did about changing to a "specialized fasttrack" tire :skep: _but when multiple ppl start chiming in with multiple failures_, I can't help but start to become convinced! I really had high hopes for this tire - this was going to be my first tubeless attempt. But since I am planning to keep one tire for the rear, can anyone still tell me if a 28mm rim is ok with this tire tubeless like i asked earlier?


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

KVW said:


> Not sure this has been answered already but I just bought a pair of Maxxis Ikons and I plan to set them up tubeless on my newly purchased Sun Ringle Charger Experts which have a rim width of 28mm. I saw bholwell mention "If you look closely on the sidewall of the Ikon, there is a marking saying "recommended use 21mm rim"".
> 
> Is this going to be a problem? Does this tire perform better on a narrower rim? I'm a little worried now - these tires aint cheap!


I ran them tubless on Sun's for most of last summer including 5 race's without so much as a hiccup. Super fast and traction well beyond what you would think


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

KVW said:


> I take it you mean this?
> 
> That sucks... now i have serious second thoughts. :skep: I might return one for now and just run one in the rear to see what happens. If a blow out occurs, it is of course a hellva lot easy to handle when it's the rear tire that goes than the front, especially if you're cornering. :eekster:
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel any better, the number of failed tires we are seeing is very low compared to the number of tires sold. Also, all of the warranty claims tires I have seen have a considerable amount of wear on them, so worst case scenario: you get a lot of use out of the tire, it blisters, and you get a brand new tire. And if the tire does blister, you'll likely notice it before the blister pops. And if you don't, the loss of air pressure is not very rapid- it would be similar to getting a flat on a regular tubed tire.

Also to everyone out there, know that we are working on rectifying this issue. In the meantime, we will take care of you.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

bholwell. You are a great employee and I think it's really cool that you actually follow up in a public thread regarding your products. I am not being a smart ass.. I really think that. Like you don't see employees of Kenda on here standing behind their products. However, I have now replaced all but one of my ikons with fast traks.. My LBS is sick of me and others regarding these tires, but 2 of the 3 have been replaced so I am moving on. I just came back to this thread, because I remember coming here before i bought the tire and reading about it. After knowing so many teammates and other people having this exact same problem it's not just a fluke. The response about sealant from maxxis just made me laugh because again.. Who in the COMPETITIVE XC world uses tubes? Specialized has embraced the sealant, maxxis has not.

my last ikon.









bholwell - I used the link you pasted in a earlier post of this thread. It was the link to the warranty page that you do the auto form.. I seriously posted a link to each post that you posted saying get in touch with the warranty dept. I also posted the links of other people having the same problem, but you saw the response..

It's cool man.. 2 of my 3 ikons are swapped out at this point and I am real happy that spec. has made the fasttrak in a 29x2.2 now and with an actual weight on my scale of 566g. I appreciate your effort in these post.

Your point about getting use out of the tire...well it's kind of true on this 2nd ikon My first warranty thru LBS i had about 200miles on that tire. On this 2nd one I had 4-500mi. You are also correct that you will typically notice before the tire starts to blister because it will "seap" little wet spots around the tire. I have a pic. I expect to get 2k miles on a rear tire.. All my racing ralphs, and past spec. tires have. Heck even my maxxis crossmarks have.

wet spots









The purpose of my posting is that I know maxxis has a voice (aka you) that might get the word back up to the deveopers of these tires. The word would be, "get on the sealant technology support or get left behind". Sealant is about a much as fad as 29" tires...


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

combfilter said:


> bholwell. You are a great employee and I think it's really cool that you actually follow up in a public thread regarding your products....


Thanks for the kind words.

I agree with everything you have said. I have gotten to the bottom of the matter, and I've taken steps to ensure it will not happen again. The response you received was incorrect, and again, I apologize for it. Someone from the Warranty Department will be contacting you today.

I hope you decide to send your tires to us for inspection and replacement. This would be beneficial to us, and you could ride or sell your replacement tires.

And I know it's not much consolation, but we are working to correct the issue.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

KVW said:


> Now I understand it's possible that people can come on here with an agenda... and I would be suspicious normally, especially if that person mentions 'what other tire they are switching to' like combfilter did about changing to a "specialized fasttrack" tire :skep: _but when multiple ppl start chiming in with multiple failures_, I can't help but start to become convinced! I really had high hopes for this tire - this was going to be my first tubeless attempt. But since I am planning to keep one tire for the rear, can anyone still tell me if a 28mm rim is ok with this tire tubeless like i asked earlier?


Yes I came on here with 2 agenda's actually. 1. was to follow up on the thread title "long term use review". 2. was because I saw that maxxis is actually paying attention to this thread and I knew this thread was a direct "voice" if you will, to get to the developers of this tire. I used the fast trak as an example of a company embracing a technology that maxxis is not.

If you get nosy and look through the rest of my photobucket pictures you will see that I truly did replace it with a FT and actually took time to weigh it. Let me make it easier on you, and just give you a direct link. 
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p46/combfilter/CL Stuff/IMG_20120114_105345.jpg

No I don't work for specialized nor am I some fan boi of them. I have no agenda to push their products. Matter of fact I do not own one specialized bike. (niner, niner, soulcycles, trek) are the current brands I have. bottom line is I need a 29x2.2 fast rolling light XC tire. ikon is one, ft is another, kenda sb8 is another.. Not like there are huge choices out there for lightweight, large volume, fast rolling 29x2.2's

also, do note that I am not blind to the fact that maxxis actually has an employee looking to see what people are saying about their tires. This is a huge deal. So it's not all bad...Fact is that this rubber compound does have an issue, and it looks like they are working to resolve it.. You might get lucky. Look how many happy owners there are out there.


----------



## voltaire (Sep 9, 2006)

deleted


----------



## voltaire (Sep 9, 2006)

I know this is a 29er tire thread, but I was wondering if anyone knows if the blistering is showing up in the 26 inch Ikons as well?


----------



## MKSJ (Nov 3, 2008)

I have used the Ikon tires for about a year. Mostly as a front tire ridden in mostly dry conditions in the Arizona area. The tire has very good handling characteristics, and seems to have a sweet spot when I run them at 25-27PSI (front) off road. On mixed trails/hard pack/street I go up to 28-29PSI, but they are more prone to sliding out in the loose stuff. 

The Ikons rates fairly high up in low rolling resistance. I used an Ardent front tire previously (as well as many others), which I liked, but the Ardent was significantly heavier and had a tendency to abruptly slide out in loose dry conditions. Unfortunately, in desert conditions, you almost always need to run a tire sealant because of all the thorns/stickers you pick up on the trails. Like so many others, my Ikon tire eventually delaminated/bulged (see photo of areas), and it was fortunate I was running them with Stan's, as it sealed the leak while out in the boons. I will say that I had a fair amount of mileage on the tires (~9 months), but they should have lasted at least another 3-4 months. Since I did get decent mileage out of it, it got tossed. 

It would seem that the frequency of the blistering and delamination is actually common/expected, as it is frequently reported in repeat users of this tire, which is surprising at the cost level of these tires. Needless to say, I did replace the defective front tire with another Ikon that I had, the handling is really quite good, and they handled well in the rocky desert conditions without any sidewall problems. I will probably switch to another tire when my current one wears out (or delaminates), which is unfortunate because it is a very good all around tire and a quick roller. Good tire for the rear, but I use cheaper alternatives that works as well (Michelin Wild Racer 2.1), since I wear out the back tire fairly quickly. I commend the manufacturer on replacing defective tires, dealing with other tire manufactures, I couldn't event get a response back. Hopefully the issue will be resolved at some point in the future, but the frequency of this problem is concerning and one I haven't seen in any of the other tires I have used through the years.


----------



## bassn (Jul 12, 2011)

Without reading throush 13 pages of reviews, are the Ikon's a big nono to use with sealant in general or just Stans? I've used Caffelatex on my 26" Ikon's and so far no blistering has occurred.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*To Stans, or Not to Stans, That is the Question*



bassn said:


> Without reading throush 13 pages of reviews, are the Ikon's a big nono to use with sealant in general or just Stans? I've used Caffelatex on my 26" Ikon's and so far no blistering has occurred.


I was wondering the same thing. I have had this tire mounted with Stans (on Mavic C29SSMAX rims) since October w/no problems thus far (LOVE the tire). I have been riding it ~ twice a week, but sometimes switch to an Arch wheelset w/ RR's), which means the tires can sometimes go for a week or more without being ridden. So now, whenever I am in the Garage, I rotate the Ikons cw a few inches to ensure Stans is not pooling in one spot for an extended period of time. Don't know if that will help prevent the blistering, but it can't hurt. :thumbsup:


----------



## MKSJ (Nov 3, 2008)

I think it is hard to predict when/why the blistering occurs, some riders report it after several hundred miles, others after many more miles. In my case the tires lasted 9 months (>2K miles), I don't think it is an issue of sitting or rotation, as I use 2 sets of front wheels/tires for different conditions. I have looked at the inside of the Ikon tire after many miles, and haven't seen any integrity issues. I did note that in my case that the tire bubbles started from an area where it looked like I might have had a thorn puncture.

What I think might be occurring, is the Stan's seeps between the tire's ply casing and the tread either through porosity or in an area of damage through a puncture. I presume one of the components of Stan's is causing the separation of the tread layer from the casing. Others have reported that the Stan's might be dissolving or interacting with one component of the tire. Haven't seen this with other tire manufacturers tires, but it might be a production issue when making the Ikon tire that there is insufficient bonding between the casing and the tread, or the Stan's weakens the bond. Can't say it occurs with other tire sealants, most of the cases I have read are with the use of Stan's. Unfortunately Stan's is one one the best tire sealants and the Ikon is a really nice all around tire. The Caffelatex is claimed to be gentler and kinder to tires (no Ammonia), and seems to have equally positive reviews as a sealant. It will be interesting to see if there are any reports of blistering with this sealant over time.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

MKSJ said:


> The Caffelatex... seems to have equally positive reviews as a sealant..


No way.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

IMHO said:


> I rotate the Ikons cw a few inches to ensure Stans is not pooling in one spot for an extended period of time. Don't know if that will help prevent the blistering, but it can't hurt. :thumbsup:


Same here - after about two - three days, I always notice a wet spot on the floor, coming from drips off the tire. Can't see anything on the inside of the tire though, but even after 4 - 5 months and topping the tire up with new sealant, the phenomenon is still present. One would expect the tire to be saturated with sealant by that time.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

beanbag said:


> No way.


I agree. The Caffe latex works well for sealing the tire up but does NOTHING for sealing on trail punctures except coat your frames with a gooey coat of slop.


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

*Any word on the blistering?*

I'm considering a set of Ikon Exo's, but after seeing the blistering I'm a little put off.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

*Non-started*



Tree said:


> I'm considering a set of Ikon Exo's, but after seeing the blistering I'm a little put off.


...and you should be. If you are planning to run NoTubes and need the tires to last more than a month or so, look elsewhere as the Ikons don't. I have been through 3 of them with the exact same result. I warrantied the one ...don't think I will even bother with the other.


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

*Well that sucks*



GlazedHam said:


> ...and you should be. If you are planning to run NoTubes and need the tires to last more than a month or so, look elsewhere as the Ikons don't. I have been through 3 of them with the exact same result. I warrantied the one ...don't think I will even bother with the other.


I currently have Beavers and have had nothing but sidewall problems. The stans seals them but I just don't trust them anymore.
I went searching for a light weight, durable tire and found the Ikon. They may be 60 or so grams heavier but that didn't seem like much when you consider the sidewalls can handle some more abuse.
And now the blistering.
What other tire fits the bill?


----------



## gvs_nz (Dec 13, 2009)

Ra Ra with snakeskin?


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

*Racing Ralph*



gvs_nz said:


> Ra Ra with snakeskin?


The sidewalls hold up to abuse?


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I took my ikons off after one of them blistered. I am curious if I could use a tube in the blistered tire just to use up the tire? Or will I still have a big egg on the tread. 

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MKSJ (Nov 3, 2008)

Once you have a blister, it only gets worse quickly. Even with a tube the integrity of the tire is compromised. Some other posters have had the tread separate from the carcass I would not risk being stranded or have the tire let go! Overall the Maxxis Ikon is a great tire with an expensive fatal defect if run tubeless. Not sure if it is Stan's or a design flaw.


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

So I guess I'm not getting a set


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

Did you use the EXC Beaver series?

I opted for the 60g heavier 60TPI series due to concerns on tubeless sidewall strenght.


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

Yea, I went with the lighter version with Stans sealant.
I new it was a gamble, but the weight weenie in me took over and I couldn't find the 60TPI at the time.
Now I'm regretting it and looking for an alternative.
I'd like to get a set of Ikons Exo but they seem to be having problems.(blistering) Which sucks because they have the sidewall protection and still are reasonably light. 
How are the Beavers doing for you?
The EXC's sidewalls are just too thin for the trails in my area.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

Haven't installed them yet, will to so today for a wet race on Sunday.

However, on feel sidewall is exactly the same as Crossmarks 29er 60TPI that I've ridden all season last year, without sidewall problems even on harsher terrain, so I am not anticipating problems.

Will post review once I've ridden them.


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

*bholwell......*



bholwell said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> I agree with everything you have said. I have gotten to the bottom of the matter, and I've taken steps to ensure it will not happen again. The response you received was incorrect, and again, I apologize for it. Someone from the Warranty Department will be contacting you today.
> 
> ...


Any word on the blistering?


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Tree said:


> Any word on the blistering?


No issues with a new one I got in January.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I called Maxxis last fall about the blister and they never got back with me. I may just find the blister portion and glue some type of patch inside. I will just burn these up on asphalt riding with my kid and practice skidding out. I guess its the price we pay for attempting to run tubeless when we were told it violates warranty.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

I mounted mine (immature obnoxious minds insert your joke here) October of 2011 w/Stans and have put a lot of miles on them in all sorts of conditions (dry, wet, rocky, rooty, hardpack, some asphalt) here in NC, and they have been fantastic tires, no sidewall issues, no blistering. Now that I have actually typed that, I see I have no wood around me to knock on, so I will likely find a blister when I get home today.  If I continue having no issues with this, I may 'roll the dice' and go with another set, but my other wheelset holds the Racing Ralphs, and the uncertainty with the Ikons just may have me lean in that direction (might come down to which is cheaper at the time). 
If blistering occures, I will post up, but after 6 months, I am still very pleased with my Ikons.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

Since last August I've had an ikon exo setup tubeless with stans on the rear of my race bike. No bubbles yet, fortunately.


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, just ordered a set.
Will mount them with stans and see what happens.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

I was just reading about the "blister" issue in this thread and I though I should mention that I had 2 Ignitors last year with the EXO sidewall do the same exact thing (dime size bubble forms between the tread and the tire). I've probably gone through at least 15 regular ignitors over the past few years and never had an issue.....I'm thinking that it has everything to do with the way the EXOs are manufactured. I'm curios to see if anyone has had this issue on a non EXO tire?

Edit: Using Stans sealant on all


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

JSumner13 said:


> I was just reading about the "blister" issue in this thread and I though I should mention that I had 2 Ignitors last year with the EXO sidewall do the same exact thing (dime size bubble forms between the tread and the tire). I've probably gone through at least 15 regular ignitors over the past few years and never had an issue.....I'm thinking that it has everything to do with the way the EXOs are manufactured. I'm curios to see if anyone has had this issue on a non EXO tire?
> 
> Edit: Using Stans sealant on all


I have an EXO ignitor on my bike too. No issues yet running with Stan's. It's been in use since December.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

GlazedHam said:


> ...and you should be. If you are planning to run NoTubes and need the tires to last more than a month or so, look elsewhere as the Ikons don't. I have been through 3 of them with the exact same result. I warrantied the one ...don't think I will even bother with the other.


Hmmmm.....I wish I would have found this BEFORE yesterday when I bought and mounted up an Ardent (front) and Ikon (rear) for the 1st time....tubeless with Stans :madman:

However, if they bubble/blister like that, I'll move on to a new tire. I was just trying these out since I always read such great reviews about them. I've got a set of my favorite rear tires, the Geax Sagauro hanging in the garage. I also just recieved my brand new Panaracer Drivers that I'll have to try out eventually


----------



## ARIZycle (Nov 18, 2009)

I have had 5 of these tires. 4 have blistered and the last had holes in the tread right out of the packaging, which would not hold air. I am done with this tire!


----------



## TX Flash (Jan 26, 2010)

I have had 4 Ikons. 3 regular EXCs and one EXO. I ran Stan's sealant in all of them. Wore the first two (EXC/EXC) out with no blisters. Second set (EXC/EXO) for the past six months. No problems with blisters on any of them. Ikons are an excellent hard pack tire. They have very low rolling rsistance and excellent cornering. Turn in transition is superior to Racing Ralphs. Sorry to rain on everbody's hate parade, but I think this is a great tire!


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't doubt that they are a great tire. That's why I want a set.
They have everything I want ,except wet performance, but not many(if any) tires perform well in the wet.
Especially in the northeast.(roots and rocks)
To be honest, I'm looking forward to using them.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

TX Flash said:


> I have had 4 Ikons. 3 regular EXCs and one EXO. I ran Stan's sealant in all of them. Wore the first two (EXC/EXC) out with no blisters. Second set (EXC/EXO) for the past six months. No problems with blisters on any of them. Ikons are an excellent hard pack tire. They have very low rolling rsistance and excellent cornering. Turn in transition is superior to Racing Ralphs. Sorry to rain on everbody's hate parade, but I think this is a great tire!


Running EXO IKONs f and r with close to 2000 miles of black diamond chunk and no issue whatsoever. Even if I got a blister at this point they were great tires


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am about 4 months into the Ikon with Stan's and no issues.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Reviving this thread...I've got 18 months on my Ikons, and LOVE them.

Full details here.


----------



## ARIZycle (Nov 18, 2009)

Great tire if....you don't run with a sealant (Slime Pro) and you don't live in the desert with cactus needles everywhere. If you do, stay away!!

I forgot to mention my experience is with 29er, EXO version for cross country riding, in the Sonoran Southwest.


----------



## BamaCyclist (Dec 19, 2009)

My 29 IKON EXO lasted about 6 months, until a rock put a 1-inch rip in the sidewall. I've never cut a sidewall in 15+ years of riding, and I ride the trail were the rip occured multiple time per week. In my opinion, there is nothing magical about this tire and I prefer the traction/handling/price of my Specialized Captain Control 2Bliss.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

BamaCyclist said:


> I've never cut a sidewall in 15+ years of riding.


Either you ride like a total *****, or you are the luckiest bike rider in the history of bike riders.

-Tom


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Are the newer Ikons tighter???*

I bought an Ikon 29 EXO when it first came out and love it as a rear tire on a Flow rim. Not noticeably tight.

I just built a 2nd bike and today received another Ikon 29 EXO from Jenson. HOLY CRAP IT'S TIGHT! Its for another Flow rim and one I've installed other tires on without incident. But this tire? I actually pinched/snakebit the tube during install (it wouldn't inflate so I removed tube and discovered why). It's so much tighter than my other Ikon.

Q: Did this tire get a "makeover" since it came out regarding its sidewall/fit? I was only installing a tube so I could stretch/shape it a bit before going tubeless, but now I'm thinking of trying to retun it. Or should I skip the tubed ride and try going tubeless from the start? I have a (cheap) air compressor but fear it won't be enough to push out the super-tight beads (and I'll be SOL).


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Apply a little soap to the bead and it will get pushed right out. You want it to be tight, and just mount it up tubeless to start. It's not the size of the compressor. You only need like 30-40psi to get everything to seat. 

-Tom


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've mounted 4 exo's in the past 1.5years and they have all been that tight on stans rims (crest and arch) when new. I always mount the tire with a tube for a few hours to fully seat the tape, but I don't ride it with tubes. It will bead, I wouldn't be worried about that.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been using my Ikons that bubbled last year with tubes and the bubbles are non existent, I realized how good these tires really are. They hands down blow my new X king w/protection away with grip on my trails. They can be run at lower pressure without squirm. So I guess what I am getting at..

Has Maxxis changed their compound or fixed the bubble issue when used with Stans or similar sealant? Is Maxxis making a ust version anytime soon? I want to go back to tubeless with a new pair.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

I actually e-mailed Maxxis to ask them that same question (if they fixed the bubble issue), but all they would come back with is a canned response of "tires with sealant are not warrantied" even though I wasn't asking about warantee, just whether or not they sorted out the problem for future tires.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I know I swore I wouldn't use this tire anymore, but mounted the warranty replacement up and have been running it for a few months with a Stans & Slime mixture (don't ask) for a few months without bubbling. There is a lot of weeping --the tires not me --going on though. Some amount of liquid is escaping from the tires. This occurs around the rims and in other "spots" ...the kind of spots where bubble might have appeared before. I run the tire on the rear with about 28 PSI and I don't weigh much.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ryder1 said:


> I bought an Ikon 29 EXO when it first came out and love it as a rear tire on a Flow rim. Not noticeably tight.
> 
> I just built a 2nd bike and today received another Ikon 29 EXO from Jenson. HOLY CRAP IT'S TIGHT! Its for another Flow rim and one I've installed other tires on without incident. But this tire? I actually pinched/snakebit the tube during install (it wouldn't inflate so I removed tube and discovered why). It's so much tighter than my other Ikon.


UPDATE: My fears were unjustified. The beads seated nicely with a floor pump and no soap, and held air for 5 minutes. Will add soap/sealant later today. I've accepted that I need a lever to install/remove the tire and now think the tightness is a benefit (since I'm not running tubes).


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*It Finally Happened*

I have posted my results on this thread two or three times. Each post was basically stating that so far so good with the Ikons...that is until last week.
After what would be my last ride in NC (before moving to NorCal) I was cleaning off the bike and saw the blister the size of a golf ball. It must have formed over night as I would have noticed it earlier when I mounted/dismounted the bike off the rack the day before. I gave a little smirk and said out loud with no one to hear, "About time."
The next day, the tire was completely flat.
My plan is to use the front tire on the rear of my wife's bike (tubed) and go with RR on mine until Maxxis comes out with a tubeless version of the Ikon (which I will snap up because I I drank the cool-aid and it was delicious).
FWIW, I purchased these last October and put a lot of miles on them, including a several endurance races/events and all the training in-between, all over a variety of smooth, rooty and rocky terrain. Funny that I once switched them out for RR's (w/Snakeskins) for a tough mountain event (PMBAR), and ended up slashing the sidewall of the RR. :madmax:


----------



## jschwart73 (May 1, 2007)

I too got the dreaded blister this weekend. Ugh.


----------



## KushGT3 (Oct 13, 2004)

I just noticed some blistering this weekend.
Is Maxxis still helping out with this? Great tire otherwise!
Kush


----------



## Domestique (Apr 1, 2009)

Any more long term updates? 

I just bought 4 Ikon EXOs (after reading the first 4 pages..... I should have kept reading) and was planning on running Stan's. Now I am getting nervous that I will blister the tires.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm sure glad I came across this thread. I was planning on ordering an Ikon and Ignitor to run tubeless, but I think I'll look at other alternatives. As much as I like the Ikon I've been running with a tube, unless I know that Maxxis has resolved the problem and any tire I order will be the new version, I just can't afford to roll the dice with $140.


----------



## cale399 (Oct 18, 2008)

anyone ran the plain non-exo etc (cheapest) Ikon? I found one on eBay for $35 +$5 s/h but now wonder if it will be tough enough as a rear tire (190lbs) vs the EXO/3C/EXC? I have had the EXO/etc one and it was fine for one season racing...


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Domestique said:


> Any more long term updates?
> 
> I just bought 4 Ikon EXOs (after reading the first 4 pages..... I should have kept reading) and was planning on running Stan's. Now I am getting nervous that I will blister the tires.


The EXO version I purchased in December is still going strong mounted with Stan's goop.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

cale399 said:


> anyone ran the plain non-exo etc (cheapest) Ikon? I found one on eBay for $35 +$5 s/h but now wonder if it will be tough enough as a rear tire (190lbs) vs the EXO/3C/EXC? I have had the EXO/etc one and it was fine for one season racing...


If the terrain you ride is not really rocky the non-EXO version should be fine. I've been racing with a non-EXO on the rear for 7 weeks with no issues (also mounted with Stan's goop).


----------



## cale399 (Oct 18, 2008)

SSINGA said:


> If the terrain you ride is not really rocky the non-EXO version should be fine. I've been racing with a non-EXO on the rear for 7 weeks with no issues (also mounted with Stan's goop).


Thx
I'll mount her tomorrow in prep for the Chain Buster 9 hr race in 2weeks


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Im digging my IKONs. Front and rear. Tons of grip and very fast and light. Seem quite durable too.


----------



## Piz-zimp Tiz-zo (Oct 14, 2009)

*My love/hate relationship and a request for advice on a replacement*

For what it's worth, these are my favorite rear tire, but I'm done with them due to the bubbling, sidewall tears and general shoddy quality of the product. The tread pattern is perfect for central Texas, they roll quickly, hook up reasonably, and when you get a good one, they'll make it through an entire race season with good grip at the end. However, out of the SEVEN that I've owned since January 2010, not a single one has been retired with worn out tread. I've had two tear the sidewall from bead to tread on their very first ride (once in Big Bend, once on the VERY tame Barton Creek Greenbelt main trail). Two retired with similar sidewall failures, and the remaining three bubble their sloppy selves to death, as in the picture here.

So, rather than dwell on how hard it is to find the perfect tire, only to have it blow up on you again and again and again, or to wonder why Maxxis would build a racing tire that dissolves when you add sealant, I'm simply going to reach out for some help here. Does anyone have a good replacement for these guys? I've tried the Kenda options, but I feel like both the SB8 and Slant Six lack the more predictable traction of the Ikon. I just want an Ikon without an explosive sidewall (yes, I these were all EXO), that doesn't melt when using Stan's. Anyone found the perfect replacement after all of this time?


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

I used Ikons on my SS. They lasted from Oct. 2011 to July of 2012 before one bubbled. I have found Racing Ralphs to be the bomb. Excellent grip for my SS, cornering and braking are also solid (for a light tire).
my .02.


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

Has anyone tried to warranty an Ikon lately? I've got a blistered Ikon hanging on the wall, but haven't tried to call Maxxis yet.


----------



## dcubed (Jun 30, 2010)

ktm520 said:


> Has anyone tried to warranty an Ikon lately? I've got a blistered Ikon hanging on the wall, but haven't tried to call Maxxis yet.


Just wondering if you ever got any feedback (maybe through PM). I have a set that I am about to mount, but I am having second thoughts.


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

Front Ikon has been on for 7 months of riding, rear for the summer. I typically ride 3 times a week, 2-4 hours. I'd be completely satisfied if they needed replacement after all that riding, but they still look good. 

Not single problem at all. Love these tires.


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

A friend had an EXO blister on him last week. He just bought the tire early this summer, but who knows when it was molded. Maxxis required him to send in the old tire, but it sounds like they are going to take care of him. I'm going to call shortly and initiate the return of my blistered tire. I've got 3 other EXO's that are still going strong.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

Well my ikon rear made it about a year. After the dakota 50 this past Sunday I started noticing some funny sounds while crusing around town. Ends up I have about 8-12 different large bubbles on my tire. I checked the tire before the race and didn't notice anything, but when checking the tire the night after it had gone crazy. The tire still has most of the tread left, so I'll probably check with my LBS on a warranty replacement. It was a great tire while it lasted. Hopefully maxxis has worked out the problems by now. The racing ralph I've had on the front for nearly 2 years now is still going strong, so I may just go to one of those on the rear.


----------



## Jamesm925 (Apr 17, 2013)

my experience with the ikons.

I got around 1000 miles out of a set of ikon eco 3c 2.2 29er tires ( NON - TR version).

one of the rear nobs eventually was randomly ripped open by the sharp edge of a sidewalk.

I then purchased the TR versions.

15 miles into my first ride, on a non technical trail, the rear sidewall got a 1cm slash that stan's wouldn't fill.

3 rides later on another TR rear tire, I get another .5-1cm sidewall slash in roughly the same area (right where the tread ends and sidewall begins).

this happened in less than a week's time, getting the tires from two different sources.

I just got a non-TR rear to put on to test a theory about the durability of the TR versions.

honestly, I only purchased another ikon b/c I have a brand new front and didn't want to end up with a brand new tire laying around the house.

you guys must not ride if your tires are lasting over a year..

I do around 10-12hrs and 130+miles a week.


----------



## AKRoad (Nov 6, 2013)

*bubbling fixed in 2013?*

I just read through a majority of this thread. Ikons sound like a great tire, but I WOULD like to run them tubeless. The last report of the dreaded blister/bubble in this thread was in Sept 2012. I was wondering if maybe Maxxis fixed this issue by now, or whether the 2013 era tires are still blistering as before.

Any updates?

If not, I think I'll give the Racing Ralphs a try, at least as a front tire.


----------



## White Bear (Jun 12, 2013)

AKRoad said:


> I was wondering if maybe Maxxis fixed this issue by now, or whether the 2013 era tires are still blistering as before.


Don't know if they fixed the issue, but I posted the same question here [http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires...ant-willl-not-bubble-these-tires-887084.html] and the consensus was if you use Slime Pro or Bontrager TLR or Cafelatex, the bubbling (delamination) would not occur.
Haven't tested that theory yet.


----------



## dcubed (Jun 30, 2010)

I am using Stan's on my 2012 tires and they are fine after one year.


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

they say blistering is because of the ammonia in the sealant..thats why a lot recommend caffe for sealant..maybe orange will work as well?..not sure if it has ammonia though


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

Runing IKONs (Standard folding - not the Tubeless Ready version) with Caffelatex and Revosealant this year, no problems.

I abandoned Stans's 2y ago - dries up to quickly, does not seal up tires with micro pores and the seal on the bead is much "drier" i.e easier to break than Caffelatex and Revosealant


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

Maxxis is no longer warrantying the bubbling. Neither is specialized. Lame 

Still, when it came time to buy a new rear tire, I bought another ikon


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Just get the newer TLR ready version which are approved for sealant use and you're good to go. I've run Stans and Slime in my proto TLR Ikons and not had any issues.


AKRoad said:


> I just read through a majority of this thread. Ikons sound like a great tire, but I WOULD like to run them tubeless. The last report of the dreaded blister/bubble in this thread was in Sept 2012. I was wondering if maybe Maxxis fixed this issue by now, or whether the 2013 era tires are still blistering as before.
> 
> Any updates?
> 
> If not, I think I'll give the Racing Ralphs a try, at least as a front tire.


----------



## dereknz (May 3, 2011)

I got 8 months out of an Ikon TR tire before it showed delamination/blisters from using Stans sealant.

  

Been using Ikon tires and Stans sealant since I started mountain biking in 2011, out of eight tires I've only one other Ikon that had less tread on before needing replacing compared to this TR version
One event I was in Stans sealant managed to hold pressure in tire long enough to finish a race


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

I am extremely impressed with the Ikon 3c EXO 2.2. I'm 210lbs and ride it on the rear of my fully rigid hardtail ("downhill training bike"). I ride hardpack, loose over, extemely rough trails on it, as fast as I can. I ride it with impunity. It has not let me down. The traction for a tire with minimal knobs is impressive, the durability of the tire for how light it is is also impressive, the rolling speed is impressive, the cornering ability is also pretty good. I keep expecting to rip the thing in half, the way I've been riding it, but that has yet to happen. 
I have the 2.35 version that I am tempted to put on, but the 2.2 just keeps going.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

DO IT! Honestly if you think the 2.2" is good, wait until you put the 2.35" on, totally different animal, really moves the Ikon from XC tyre to proper Trail tyre, volume is also sweet, think it's on the same casing as the 2.4" Ardent. Currently running one on the rear of my Phantom paired with a Chunky Monkey on the front.



morandi said:


> I am extremely impressed with the Ikon 3c EXO 2.2. I'm 210lbs and ride it on the rear of my fully rigid hardtail ("downhill training bike"). I ride hardpack, loose over, extemely rough trails on it, as fast as I can. I ride it with impunity. It has not let me down. The traction for a tire with minimal knobs is impressive, the durability of the tire for how light it is is also impressive, the rolling speed is impressive, the cornering ability is also pretty good. I keep expecting to rip the thing in half, the way I've been riding it, but that has yet to happen.
> I have the 2.35 version that I am tempted to put on, but the 2.2 just keeps going.


----------



## emeterio (Jul 11, 2007)

brentos said:


> jd1072, thanks for the review.
> 
> I ran the Ikon on the front too. It's very comparable to the Ralph, if there's any less grip (maybe slightly), it makes up for it in added control due to it's damping characteristics.
> 
> It was hard for the weight weenie that's buried deep inside my soul to take the Ikons off and put a heavier tire back on.


How confortable are the ikons for front tire? My bike just came with ikons front and back, and thinking about changing fron tire for something more grippy, I use bike just for xc races.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

emeterio.....go with an Ardent 2.4 for the front. 

I promise you wont be disappointed!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I highly suggest you do not listen to this guy, this is one of the most temperamental and region/trail specific tyres on the market. If you want something with a bit more grip, but similar to the Ikon, try a 2.3" Bontrager XR3, Schwalbe Rocket Ron, Conti X-King or if you want to stick to Maxxis the Ignitor, these at least are predictable tyres.



emeterio said:


> How confortable are the ikons for front tire? My bike just came with ikons front and back, and thinking about changing fron tire for something more grippy, I use bike just for xc races.





DustyTrail said:


> emeterio.....go with an Ardent 2.4 for the front.
> 
> I promise you wont be disappointed!


----------



## fruitafrank (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree with Lynx, the Ikon 2:35 has a lot more bite than the Ikon 2:2. Some people really like the Ardent 2.4 but it can be vague when you lean into a corner. I have a second question for LyNx, how does the Ardent 2.25 compare to the Ikon 2.2 for a front tire?


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

emeterio said:


> How confortable are the ikons for front tire? My bike just came with ikons front and back, and thinking about changing fron tire for something more grippy, I use bike just for xc races.


I've been running a 2.35F/2.2R 3C/EXO/TR combo on my XC hardtail and it's a great combo. The only place that it's ever let me down was a washout on a sandy trail and even then it was a very controllable loss of traction (as controllable as losing traction on a turn could be). I'd run the 2.35 out back too if it would clear my frame.

Anyway, the 2.35 is a great front tire for dry hardpack. If your bike came with 2.2s I would suggest moving up to a 2.35 in the front. If you ride somewhere with a ton of mud you might want to consider something else.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nothing with the name Ardent will ever grace the front of one of bikes again, it's about that simple. With the Ikon you at least know from the get go what sort of tyre it is and are prepared for not much braking traction because of the smaller knobs and approach corners at more reasonable speeds, but the Ardent with it's deeper knobs gives some semblance of being a more aggressive tyre, so then you get your speeds up and then you get dumped because it really isn't that great. 
However some people love them and in nice, compacted, not dried out and dusty trails it performs fairly decent, but we've got loads of loose down here and some serious drought, so trails are hardpacked, dusty and blown out.



fruitafrank said:


> I agree with Lynx, the Ikon 2:35 has a lot more bite than the Ikon 2:2. Some people really like the Ardent 2.4 but it can be vague when you lean into a corner. I have a second question for LyNx, how does the Ardent 2.25 compare to the Ikon 2.2 for a front tire?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

How well does the Ikon 2.35 work as a rear tire for All Mountain applications? 

How does it compare to the Nobby Nic 2.35?


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> How well does the Ikon 2.35 work as a rear tire for All Mountain applications?
> 
> How does it compare to the Nobby Nic 2.35?


I ran one paired with a DHR up front and it was great. Replaced it for no reason other than "because" with a Minion SS. Didn't ride the Minion that much before I dropped that bike but it wasn't much better than the Ikon unless you were really pushing it. I've never ran a Nobby Nic but I imagine it would straight line brake better than any of the low profile tread offerings.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

If you're is looser terrain, the NN will definitely work better because of it's deeper knobs, better all around to cut into the loose and get grip/brake, if it's nice, moist hardpack, not sure which I'd pick.


Dictatorsaurus said:


> How well does the Ikon 2.35 work as a rear tire for All Mountain applications?
> 
> How does it compare to the Nobby Nic 2.35?


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

*Maxxis Ikon EXO 29er "Long Term" Review*

I ran the NN/HD combo for a while... a short while 'cause IME the Schwalbe stuff just don't last that long. I went back to the Ikons F/R for wear, $$ and fast rolling, not traction. Maybe NN/Ikon is not really a apples/apples comparison.

I just put the DHF/DHR2 combo on to try that traction thing again ;^)


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

rx4mtb said:


> I ran the NN/HD combo for a while... a short while 'cause IME the Schwalbe stuff just don't last that long. I went back to the Ikons F/R for wear, $$ and fast rolling, not traction. Maybe NN/Ikon is not really a apples/apples comparison.
> 
> I just put the DHF/DHR2 combo on to try that traction thing again ;^)


And traction you shall have with that combo. That is what I am running now on one bike.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heath27 (Nov 20, 2012)

Any of you guys compared ikons to an ardent race? Thinking ikon rear, ardent race front but have never tried the ardent race.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I have run the ardent race on the rear and was very impressed with it. I am thibking about in early summer running them front and rear. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## dischucker (Apr 9, 2008)

Heath27 said:


> Any of you guys compared ikons to an ardent race? Thinking ikon rear, ardent race front but have never tried the ardent race.


I ran this combo on my previous bike (26er) and it worked well for dry & loose over hardpack conditions. It's more a XC setup with good weight and rolling resistance vs grip.

I'd run the regular Ardent before that so I was used to its cornering characteristics. If you haven't used an Ardent/Ardent Race up front then it can take a while to get used to its tendency to slide a bit if you don't get the bike over onto the side knobs in corners. Because the intermediate tread is almost non existent, it can slip a bit until the large side knobs take hold. The cure is to always get the bike tipped over so the side knobs are always getting grip.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Heath27 said:


> Any of you guys compared ikons to an ardent race? Thinking ikon rear, ardent race front but have never tried the ardent race.


Disclaimer, I work for Maxxis. Katarina Nash won the 2015 BC Bike Race on this exact tire setup and it's really popular for a lot of 24 hour racers who might have vastly changing trail conditions depending on weather on race-day. It's a fast rolling XC tire setup for riders that need a little more bite up front.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Heath27 said:


> Any of you guys compared ikons to an ardent race? Thinking ikon rear, ardent race front but have never tried the ardent race.


Depends on conditions.

I run that combination mid-summer when it is dry and loose. For it size and weight the grip the Ardent race has in the loose is stunning. However, in wet conditions the Ardent race really struggles, if you are going to ride an XC tire from Maxxis in the wet condition the Ikon is the way to go.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

GTscoob said:


> Disclaimer, I work for Maxxis. Katarina Nash won the 2015 BC Bike Race on this exact tire setup and it's really popular for a lot of 24 hour racers who might have vastly changing trail conditions depending on weather on race-day. It's a fast rolling XC tire setup for riders that need a little more bite up front.


When is the wider Ardent Race coming? A 2.35 Ardent Race with a 2.2 IKON in the back would be an amazing combo.

I'm having to go to a Purgatory 2.3 on the front of my 100 mile rig because I don't like the way the Ardent has the dead spot, and I need more ooomph than the 2.35 IKON provides


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Heath27 said:


> Any of you guys compared ikons to an ardent race? Thinking ikon rear, ardent race front but have never tried the ardent race.


I have put a ton of miles on this combination....really liked it. Very fast, but enough hookup that I wasn't questioning whether it would hold in a loose turn.

It has been my go to combo for 12hr races and endurance rides.


----------



## Heath27 (Nov 20, 2012)

That's what I was hoping to hear. My plan is to use them for the breck epic and some NUE races this year.


----------



## dischucker (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm also seeing people use the Ikon 2.35 F & R on XC hardtail 29ers for similar conditions. The 2.35 has much better cornering grip and better bump absorption than the skinnier 2.2.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

dischucker said:


> I'm also seeing people use the Ikon 2.35 F & R on XC hardtail 29ers for similar conditions. The 2.35 has much better cornering grip and better bump absorption than the skinnier 2.2.


My issue with the 2.2 Ikon as a rear was lack of braking traction. I assume the 2.35 would be better in that regard simply because of the larger footprint. Could you measure the actual total width?


----------



## rx4mtb (Jul 20, 2012)

*Maxxis Ikon EXO 29er "Long Term" Review*

I measured my 2.35s before taking them off: 2.35" @ 20psi mounted on LB 23mm inner width wheels, measured at the widest point.

That's after 654 miles riding Austin chunk with a bit of CO goodness mixed in.


----------



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

I bought them November last year and they are a monster tubeless tire, maxxis really know how to make a good tire. I feel they are kind of heavy maybe Y have a different version of it but the grip and handling is way better than the race King I had before. 

Enviado desde mi C6906 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

mtnbikej said:


> I have put a ton of miles on this combination....really liked it. Very fast, but enough hookup that I wasn't questioning whether it would hold in a loose turn.
> 
> It has been my go to combo for 12hr races and endurance rides.


Could you tell us what compound you are using and size tires for front and back? thanks!


----------

